# Kobe: 62 Points in Three Quarters



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

He is just stroking it. Probably atleast 50 tonight for him.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I am going to anti jinx him and say he has less than 40 and the Lakers lose. :smile:


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Laker Freak said:


> I am going to anti jinx him and say he has less than 40 and the Lakers lose. :smile:


Yeah, how often does _that_ work. You just doomed your favorite team.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Stating that it's an anti-jynx just reverses the anti and the original jinx is back in effect. I'm pretty sure he is jinxed no matter what. 

11-17 from the field, 32 points, 5 boards at half, sitting out the rest of the half. Beating the Mavericks by 8.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Laker Freak said:


> I am going to anti jinx him and say he has less than 40 and the Lakers lose. :smile:


Dude you just screwed him over! He's so going to get 80+ and the Lakers are going to win in a blowout. YOU JERK! YOU RUINED HIS SUBPAR PERFORMANCE!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

50 is no lock for the Kobester. I've seen him score 42 in a half and only finish the game with 55. I could have sworn the guy was on pace for 70. Here's to hoping he scores 60 and LA wins but I'm not banking on it.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

My guess.. 40+ on around 50% shooting by the time the game ends. 

So.. 14-29 for 41 points.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

no assists though, but he's shooting 11-18, so its a good game so far. 

this is kobe this year. Shoots so much he is going to have a lot of off games, but when his shots are falling he is going to light up the scoreboard.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> no assists though, but he's shooting 11-18, so its a good game so far.
> 
> this is kobe this year. Shoots so much he is going to have a lot of off games, but when his shots are falling he is going to light up the scoreboard.


Just knew the no assists posts would start coming.. Why am I not surprised.. :laugh:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

He'll end up with less than 45...


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I think Kobe has forgotten what an assist is! I know he hasnt got a great deal of talent to help him out, but the Triangle only works when there is more than one person shooting the ball! A couple of years ago I thought he was going to be as good as Jordan was in his prime - it aint gunna happen now. Jordan played for the team first, himself second. Kobe doesnt seem to do that anymore.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Brian34Cook said:


> Just knew the no assists posts would start coming.. Why am I not surprised.. :laugh:


why wouldnt they come? This is how kobe has been this season

kobe has had a lot of high fga low assist games this year. When he is making his shots like he is tonight he is an amazing upstoppable player, but when he isnt you see 
16-31
14-36
9-30
12-35
7-27

that has been kobe bryant this season. Shoots a lot and when that shot is going in he is the best player in the league and when it isnt he hurts his team

its really no surpise that when the lakers went on their 8 out of 9 wins, he shot
30
24
12
21
33
17
24
13

times, which is a solid number for him. 

anyway, most of the season kobe has had games like this where he is his whole team and if he shoots well the lakers win and if not the lakers lose.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



magohaydz said:


> I think Kobe has forgotten what an assist is! I know he hasnt got a great deal of talent to help him out, but the Triangle only works when there is more than one person shooting the ball! A couple of years ago I thought he was going to be as good as Jordan was in his prime - it aint gunna happen now. Jordan played for the team first, himself second. Kobe doesnt seem to do that anymore.


Yeah, 32 points but he is killing the team. Beating the 2nd best team in the west by only 9 points at halftime? What a disgrace.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Just to reitterate my last post, he's shot half the teams attempts! Why does the phrase "Ball Hog" spring to mind? :biggrin:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



magohaydz said:


> Just to reitterate my last post, he's shot half the teams attempts! Why does the phrase "Ball Hog" spring to mind? :biggrin:


Kobe's scored 32 points on 65% shooting and his team is up by 9 at the half. You can't make an argument that anyone else on the Lakers should have taken _any_ of Kobe's shots, so you have already failed.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

37 points now with over 10 minutes left in the 3rd.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

39 points going to the line...he's got that look in his eyes tonight. The Mavs are just motivating him with this flagrant foul.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Looks like Avery Johnson will have to watch the rest of this one on the tube.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

LOL, bye bye Avery.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

He'll stay around 50-55. If this lead keeps up he wont play the last half of the fourth.

He hit another 3...44 points with 6:30 left in the 3rd.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I wasnt saying that he isnt doing his job for his team, and with Odom's slump of late, yes, he should be doing the shooting - but it makes you wonder what ever happened to such a fantastic franchise with a huge history if one player can make or break it. What happens if he gets injured? They might as well kiss the season good bye if he gets hurt for 10 or more games.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

i dislike kobe, but im rooting for him in this game, it would be nice to see him put up around 60 some odd points on a good percentage... i still want the lakers to lose but kobe can put on a good show


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I just noticed that was Josh Howard with the dirty hit on Kobe. I might be wrong, but I think I remember him with some dirty plays last year, during the playoffs I think.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

44 with almost 6 minutes left in the 3rd. Looks like all those "he won't even get 40" type predictions were way off. They're beating the Mavericks pretty soundly, so he might not even play a good chunk of the 4th. If the Mavericks make it a closer game, we could be looking at a 60 point performance.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

For those criticising the assists (possible sarcasm there) as long as he shoots this good, it works for him to take half the shots. 

But what happens if he cools off or gets into foul trouble, that's when the **** hits the fan because his teammates have this 10 or 14 point lead and no confidence in maintaining it because they played not much part in getting it in the first place. 

As long as he plays this way though all is well in Lakerland. He gets criticised when his shots don't fall or they lose, so you gotta give him credit when he gets hot like this against the second best team in the West.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sir Patchwork said:


> 44 with almost 6 minutes left in the 3rd. Looks like all those "he won't even get 40" type predictions were way off.


 We were playing the percentages. Most Lakers fans will tell you this is the way with Kobe. Get's hot early and cools off as the game goes on. Good for him that he isn't doing it in this game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

He'll get over 60 I think.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

50 with 3 minutes left in the 3rd. Up by 23.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



futuristxen said:


> He'll get over 60 I think.


I dont think so, he'll probably get a lonnnng rest after this timeout considering they have a 23 point lead.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

50 points in 29 minutes. Ridiculous. What makes it even more ridiculous is that he has done it before.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

50! And he's shot like the last 5 Lakers shots in a row. 

Games like this must be a nightmare for the Zen, how is he supposed to preach the team concept when Kobe goes off the hook like this. :biggrin:


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

They got the next 2 days off....let him go for 70.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

WTH? Hes still coming out on the floor? Heh, Id rather have him rest.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

i hope after this game, people will finally realize that kobe is the best player right now in the NBA. no 1A or 1B, he's the undisputed no.1 player in the NBA right now.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sith said:


> i hope after this game, people will finally realize that kobe is the best player right now in the NBA. no 1A or 1B, he's the undisputed no.1 player in the NBA right now.


I second that.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> But what happens if he cools off or gets into foul trouble, that's when the **** hits the fan because his teammates have this 10 or 14 point lead and no confidence in maintaining it because they played not much part in getting it in the first place.


Thats exactly what I was getting at. You cant just rely on one player. It doesnt work that way. Sure, a player injured can impact a team hugely. Say for example Phoenix with Amare out. Yes, it hurts them badly, but they have other great players in Nash, Marion and Grant just to name a few. With Kobe out, the Lakers virtually dont have a team because none of them have really had the chance to step up and take over a game.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Mavs 58
Kobe 52

We've got a close one!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Hes chucking up all he can right now, cause I know he's sitting out the 4th.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sith said:


> i hope after this game, people will finally realize that kobe is the best player right now in the NBA. no 1A or 1B, he's the undisputed no.1 player in the NBA right now.


i bow to u


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sith said:


> i hope after this game, people will finally realize that kobe is the best player right now in the NBA. no 1A or 1B, he's the undisputed no.1 player in the NBA right now.


That's preposterous.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

58 points............. thru 3 quarters!!!! :banana:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Jumper and 1. 

58 going on 59 after the FT...only 3 quarters.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Make that 59!!!


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

62 after 3 quarters!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



futuristxen said:


> That's preposterous.


It's not preposterous. It's arguable that Kobe is the best player in the league.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

62 points in 3 quarters. God DAMN.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Kobe 62
Mavs 61

Final....Kobe with the buzzer beater!


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

holy crap, 62 points in only 3 quarters. i remember when he pulled down 56 in 3. just amazing.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.

Best player in the league? Not even close buddy. Best shooting guard? Yes, Lebron makes it an argument already however if you consider him a guard and not SF.

62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Did I say 59? I meant 62!!! DAMN!!!

That is in THREE quarters kids. 

Bow down.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

He's outscored the Mavs by himself. Haha.
Phil should let him see how many he can get. He could probably get close to 80. Might as well. What the **** else are the lakers doing this year? You're not winning a championship. How about making a little history?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Man, amazing, just amazing...:clap: He could get 80 tonight if he wanted.

But then again, Im pretty sure someone will come in this thread and call him a ball hogging, rat faced, rapist.....:laugh:


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I hope Kobe can do this against the Heat on Xmas day.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

This may be the greatest individual performance I can recall seeing.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy.


How is it not even close?


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

he's beating the Mavericks 62-60, OMG LOL


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Wow,what an amazing player hes almost equaled to mav's total score lol that sucks i hate kobe but man it's hard to hate a player who plays that hard.good for him.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Gotta hand it to him tonight....its just been one of those games where the Mavs can't make a shot and he can't miss. however, he shouldnt step foot on the court in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



futuristxen said:


> He's outscored the Mavs by himself. Haha.
> Phil should let him see how many he can get. He could probably get close to 80. Might as well. What the **** else are the lakers doing this year? You're not winning a championship. How about making a little history?


That's what I'm saying. It's not like Kobe is too modest to stay out there in a blowout. He'd get endless criticism for it though, for a guy already on thin ice.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

equaled? Passed the Mavs total score....

in 3 quarters LMAO


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Holy ****

He is beating the Mavs by himself after 3!!!

Kobe 62
Mavs 61


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

LOL, even when Kobe manages to score 62, the haters come in here and find a way to spin it as a negative.


----------



## STaNgXs (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy.
> 
> And yeah 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


*Edited*

No personal attacks, please.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

*Kobe 62*, Mavs 61

:clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy. Best shooting guard? Yes, Lebron makes it an argument already however if you consider him a guard and not SF.
> 
> 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


no. no way. it is impossible for someone to have this much hate. no way. i don't believe it.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I think Phil should've left Kobe out there. You should send a message to the league by utterly destroying a good team in the Mavs.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Yep after 3 quaters Mavs 61 Kobe 62.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Spriggan said:


> How is it not even close?


Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Kobe = 3 titles
Amare = 0


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Drewbs said:


> equaled? Passed the Mavs total score....
> 
> in 3 quarters LMAO


yeah i'm, watching espn scoreboard it's slow that is amazing,is that the highest point scoring this yr?


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

damn so many kobe threads, why not just start a "hail kobe" forum? :rofl:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy. Best shooting guard? Yes, Lebron makes it an argument already however if you consider him a guard and not SF.
> 
> 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


But yet, you couldnt wait for him to sign as to Phoenix when he was a FA.:rofl: I rememer all those posts that you had about how you couldnt wait for him to sign with the Suns.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


:nonono:


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



One on One said:


> I think Phil should've left Kobe out there. You should send a message to the league by utterly destroying a good team in the Mavs.


I know I'll get flamed for this, but if he had come out in the 4th quarter and I was coaching the Mavs, he would have been on his *** hard every time he tried to even get close to the basket. There's absolutely no reason whatsoever for him to play a second in the 4th quarter.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Im hoping Mihm gets another point - then at least Kobe isnt the only Laker in double figures!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



KobeBryant08 said:


> damn so many kobe threads, why not just start a "hail kobe" forum? :rofl:


good idea! :biggrin:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


This is truth.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

the lakers would only have aprox 37 pts if not for kobe pray he doesn't get injured some time down the road(knock on wood)Kobe 62 and then theirs 3 on lakers tied with 8 points lol


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Mavs retake the lead! Mavs 66, Kobe 62.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy. Best shooting guard? Yes, Lebron makes it an argument already however if you consider him a guard and not SF.
> 
> 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


I'm sorry, but can you please explain why anybody else on the Lakers should have had any of Kobe's shots tonight?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


dude, you're gonna embarass yourself badly. just let the guy have his moment, he scored 62 in 3 quarters ok. just go to bed or something.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

So Duncan > Wade + LeBron combined too?

What a player.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 25 freethrows in 3 quarters please, I don't care if it were good calls, that's simply ridiculous.
> 
> Best player in the league? Not even close buddy. Best shooting guard? Yes, Lebron makes it an argument already however if you consider him a guard and not SF.
> 
> 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


 I agree. But you better watch out cause Kobe's fans are seeing a miracle right now, and might come after you with a basket full of black mamba's if you don't watch it. 

If Kobe is THIS good, as in as good as he has played in this game.. it has shown that no matter how bad his teammates are Kobe can take 50 shots or so and win against the best teams in the league?

So with Kobe doing this, the Lakers are one of the best teams in the league yeah? 

If Kobe makes the Lakers make the playoffs and beats someone in the first round playing like this, I'd gladly bow down before him and call him not only the best player in the league but one of the best ever. Let's see if it happens.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

LOL Kwame and Lamar playing garbage time. Kwame is completely worthless.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Yeah did I say he wasn't a good player? No. But he is far from the best and on teams like Phoenix, San Antonio, Minnesota, Miami some others he would play with a more valueable big man.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Chaos said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this, but if he had come out in the 4th quarter and I was coaching the Mavs, he would have been on his *** hard every time he tried to even get close to the basket. There's absolutely no reason whatsoever for him to play a second in the 4th quarter.


I would play him. Hey, he's only another 38 points away from Wilts record!  However the second highest (71) in NBA history is looking pretty good - I bet The Admiral is biting his nails right about now!


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Chaos said:


> I know I'll get flamed for this, but if he had come out in the 4th quarter and I was coaching the Mavs, he would have been on his *** hard every time he tried to even get close to the basket. There's absolutely no reason whatsoever for him to play a second in the 4th quarter.


I don't agree with that. I take Kobe out once I see the Mavs clear their bench. That's the way it should be. The team getting blown out surrenders, then we rest.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


Agreed.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Man, he could have dropped 80 tonight!!!

It's just a shame that it is such a huge blowout.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



One on One said:


> I don't agree with that. I take Kobe out once I see the Mavs clear their bench. That's the way it should be. The team getting blown out surrenders, then we rest.


Good thing Phil Jackson knows a little more about sportsmanship than you do.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Chaos said:


> Good thing Phil Jackson knows a little more about sportsmanship than you do.


Thanks for the insult!


----------



## SharpShooter (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

OMG i juss noticed he scored 30 points in the 3rd quarter.....Thats AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Spriggan said:


> I'm sorry, but can you please explain why anybody else on the Lakers should have had any of Kobe's shots tonight?



Because it is a TEAM game, and playing like that you'll never get the best out of your teammates. Look why Steve Nash is succesful with whatever players he is going to war. He's giving them chances if they make it or not he wants them to take shots they like.

And it's not like the rest of the team didn't make any shots, they shot 54% as a team and considering the amount of time that Kobe controls the ball on offense 0 assists is just horrible.

Worst apg season for Kobe since his 3rd year in the NBA.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Hey, is Kobe benched now? He hasn't shot all this quarter. 

Shame Kobe won't continue playing and outscore the Mavs the whole game.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.


That's a really irrational comparison.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> I agree. But you better watch out cause Kobe's fans are seeing a miracle right now, and might come after you with a basket full of black mamba's if you don't watch it.
> 
> If Kobe is THIS good, as in as good as he has played in this game.. it has shown that no matter how bad his teammates are Kobe can take 50 shots or so and win against the best teams in the league?
> 
> ...


The Lakers are winning because the Mavs can't make a shot to save their lives. If they were playing their normal game Kobe would still be on the floor trying for 80. You can't win a championship with one guy shooting the ball 40 times a night trying to get 80.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

62 points, 0 assists.


----------



## fmanlu05 (Jun 11, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

with kobe and the lakers playing well and the heat playing great under riley.. this years heat-lakers game should be a real treat.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Because it is a TEAM game, and playing like that you'll never get the best out of your teammates. Look why Steve Nash is succesful with whatever players he is going to war. He's giving them chances if they make it or not he wants them to take shots they like.


Steve's also a PG.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

8 rebounds, 3 steals.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I wonder if Kobe will end up with a double/double. 2 more boards


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Because it is a TEAM game, and playing like that you'll never get the best out of your teammates. Look why Steve Nash is succesful with whatever players he is going to war. He's giving them chances if they make it or not he wants them to take shots they like.


Good god have you even watched the Lakers past 10 games or so? It appears to me you havent..


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Because it is a TEAM game, and playing like that you'll never get the best out of your teammates. Look why Steve Nash is succesful with whatever players he is going to war. He's giving them chances if they make it or not he wants them to take shots they like.


I'm talking about this specific game. Yes it's a team game, but if you have one player outscoring the entire opposing team *by himself* while shooting above 50%, then you let him take every single damn shot. That's just how it is. If you haven't noticed, the Lakers are crushing the Mavs by over 30 as a result of doing just that.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

I don't really like him, but WOW! He's just really damn good, no denying that.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



mjm1 said:


> 62 points, 0 assists.


LOL! :rofl: I love it!! Man, I've said it once, I'll say it again, Haters are the absolute lowest form of sports fan around. Just pathetic....


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



socco said:


> He'll end up with less than 45...


Good call, dumb ***...


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



mjm1 said:


> 62 points, 0 assists.


0 ast? that explains why the highest scorer are 3 people tied at 8 points.
how in gods name do you have the ball that much to get 62 pts and no ast?


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Just to be clear.. 

I'm not a Lakers fan nor a Kobe fan. I have a lot of doubt with how the Lakers have approached the season with how they are trying to win ball games. Will this game spark something and start a run for them to contend in the West? Who knows. You could call me a hater if you want, I just don't see how this approach helps them win 45-50 games. And you can't even be in contention for best player in the league unless you do that. 

But facts from today: Lakers have beaten Mavs twice now in 2 weeks. Kobe has been utterly amazing in this game. The Staples fans witnessed something special. The end.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast? that explains why the highest scorere are 3 people tied at 8 points.


lol, you've got a point.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Holy cow! I was just checking boxscore of tonight's games and see that Kobe is having a career night. Is he still on the floor?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

That's pretty amazing. I bet that's a record for most points without an assist.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Kobe is not the best player in the league (although it's nowhere near out of line to say he is), but he did something tonight that Michael Jordan himself could never do. Jordan needed overtimes and even double overtimes to get his 69 and 63. Kobe just scored 62 in three quarters. And extremely efficiently at that. 

Eat that, I compared him to Jordan and even said he scored better tonight than Jordan ever did. Kobe could have had an easy 80. Hell, if he had a 4th quarter where he scored as many as he did in the 3rd, he would have had *92* points. Ridiculous ridiculous ridiculous. 

The things Kobe can do on the court amaze me, and that's why he is one of my favorite players despite the fact that I know he has trust issues in his teammates.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



G-Force said:


> Holy cow! I was just checking boxscore of tonight's games and see that Kobe is having a career night. Is he still on the floor?


No, 62 points in three quarters, but a blowout so he is sitting the fourth.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

If i'm reading the boxscore right he scored 30 points in the 3rd quarter??? That's amazing.

Why would the Mavs not get the ball out of his hands? And how did he get 25 FT's? That has to be some kind of record.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



futuristxen said:


> That's pretty amazing. I bet that's a record for most points without an assist.


i bet too,did he forget hes got 4 other people on the floor with him?lol


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> Just to be clear..
> 
> I'm not a Lakers fan nor a Kobe fan. I have a lot of doubt with how the Lakers have approached the season with how they are trying to win ball games. Will this game spark something and start a run for them to contend in the West? Who knows. *You could call me a hater if you want, I just don't see how this approach helps them win 45-50 games.* And you can't even be in contention for best player in the league unless you do that.


ugh....
it was ONE game where he was incredibly hot. And you know, if he could be this hot every game then they would win 45-50 easily. 

He only had 30FGAs


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

So people able to watch the game, how'd you enjoy the Kobe Show?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

You're right. He can't win a championship by himself. But if you can pull off 60pts in 3 quarters on 31 FGA, why the hell would you not do it? Criticize Kobe all you want to. Just not for this game. And if any of you watched the Rockets game, you know why Kobe has trust issues.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Spriggan said:


> I'm talking about this specific game. Yes it's a team game, but if you have one player outscoring the entire opposing team *by himself* while shooting above 50%, then you let him take every single damn shot. That's just how it is. If you haven't noticed, the Lakers are crushing the Mavs by over 30 as a result of doing just that.


Well the problem with that is that Kobe has way way more 10-35FG shooting nights than this..

And yeah Steve Nash is a PG but it's about the mentality of your team captain, Tim Duncan is the same...
I doubt Duncan would ever take that many shots and you know that if he wanted to he could do that every now and then.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> Just to be clear..
> 
> I'm not a Lakers fan nor a Kobe fan. I have a lot of doubt with how the Lakers have approached the season with how they are trying to win ball games. Will this game spark something and start a run for them to contend in the West? Who knows.


They've already been on a run before this game. They went 5-1 on a 6 game road trip and after this game will have now won 8 out of their last 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

62 points in 3 quarters is CRAZY! Too bad the game is a blowout.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

kobe tonight has just effectively done something that very rarely happens to someone sitting in the top 20 of the scoring table - he doubled his seasons scoring average tonight - and in 3 quarters! I dont like the guy much, but you gotta give it to him. Thats an amazing feat.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

It is kinda intersting that he has no assists, but I'm not complaining. I am not a Kobe fan, but I congratulate him on his performance tonight. Personally, I think that its kinda a shame a see him sit out the final quarter. What the heck - go for 75+ points.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Are you guys serious!?!? There is no way that the hate can be this strong. Do you know how stupid you sound!!?? The guy scores 62 in 3 qtrs and the Lakers blow out the Mavs and you're talking about zero assists?!!?! 

Nope, i must be dreaming.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Yoyo said:


> So people able to watch the game, how'd you enjoy the Kobe Show?


Very much so and I only saw the 3rd quarter, but heck he scored 30 that quarter! I hope he lights up Miami like this.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Yoyo said:


> So people able to watch the game, how'd you enjoy the Kobe Show?


theirs nothing like a player not lettin his teamates have the ball 0 ast?talk about a full blooded teamate gettin other players involved wtg kobe nice team player probaby humiliated your own players so you can be regornized well done :banana:thats why your own coach pulled you out.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



madskillz1_99 said:


> ugh....
> it was ONE game where he was incredibly hot. And you know, if he could be this hot every game then they would win 45-50 easily.
> 
> He only had 30FGAs


31 FGA plus all those attempts that don't show up there because he shot 25 freethrows.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

I never thought I'd feel sorry for a professional basketball team that's as good as the Mavericks, but damn, I was about to shed a tear for them watching the last 5 minutes of the 3rd quarter. 


I still don't like Kobe Bryant, but I'll admit I was cheering for him when I saw he had 46 points in the 3rd quarter. We don't get to see many opportunties like this, so I wanted him to go for 75 or 80, but unfortunately the Mavs were getting massacred.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Kobe is selfish. The Lakers would have beat the Mavs by 60 tonight if he would have had at least 3 assists.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

If only it was a close game and Kobe hit the buzzer beater, I'd probably wet myself.


----------



## Personfan (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



madskillz1_99 said:


> ugh....
> it was ONE game where he was incredibly hot. And you know, if he could be this hot every game then they would win 45-50 easily.
> 
> He only had 30FGAs


30fga AND 25fta


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> theirs nothing like a player not lettin his teamates have the ball 0 ast?talk about a full blooded teamate gettin other players involved wtg kobe nice team player


(shudders) I know I shouldn't respond to stuff like this, but you can't really believe what you just wrote.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 31 FGA plus all those attempts that don't show up there because he shot 25 freethrows.


 Exactly. I can't believe he had the nerve to take 25 FTs. What a selfish player. Most of the free throws were low percentage shots too! If Kobe had not food poisoned the Mavs before the game, it would have been a much different game.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> (shudders) I know I shouldn't respond to stuff like this, but you can't really believe what you just wrote.


0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.if everytime a person didn't make a ast and took their own shot then they would get alot of scores to but making ast gets your teamates involved thats just unheard of whens the last time a player scored 62 and didn't at least give a teamate the ball to put in the hoop?i'm sorry but that made my eyes pop out of my head when i saw the 0 ast lol


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.


 And it really hurt them tonight didn't it?


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

If he passed the ball someone else would've tooken those shiznots.


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.


Why would you pass when you are that hot? Just think back to playing NBA Jam...when you're man was on fire, did you pass??? NOPE!


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.


Whats more important? Stats or wins?


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

hey piston idol, maybe they missed. he did have 8 boards and 3 steals but im sure the ball floated to him on a silver platter, he wouldnt accept the ball any other way.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

LOL @ anyone talking about the assists. Just goes to show that Kobe could score 100 points with a triple double on 40-40 from the field and people would look to a turnover to point out why Kobe wasn't doing his job right. 

Pass the ball KOBE!!! Even if it hurts the team, pass it! Even if you lose the game, keep passing, your haters will have more material if you lose the game anyways!


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Drewbs said:


> Whats more important? Stats or wins?



great quote!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sir Patchwork said:


> LOL @ anyone talking about the assists. Just goes to show that Kobe could score 100 points with a triple double on 40-40 from the field and people would look to a turnover to point out why Kobe wasn't doing his job right.
> 
> Pass the ball KOBE!!! Even if it hurts the team, pass it! Even if you lose the game, keep passing, your haters will have more material if you lose the game anyways!


 :rofl:

Those 13 FGA did us real well against the Rockets...


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.if everytime a person didn't make a ast and took their own shot then they would get alot of scores to but making ast gets your teamates involved thats just unheard of whens the last time a player scored 62 and didn't at least give a teamate the ball to put in the hoop?i'm sorry but that made my eyes pop out of my head when i saw the 0 ast lol


 would you prefer 20 points and 6 assists in a very very close game, or 62 points and no assists and be up by 30?

C'mon guys, this is a no brainer. If they were losing, or it was very close, then yea, complain.

Some of you guys sound like you're on your rag.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



One on One said:


> Why would you pass when you are that hot? Just think back to playing NBA Jam...when you're man was on fire, did you pass??? NOPE!


This is pretty much the best point in the thread. 

If you passed when you were on fire in NBA jam, you weren't very bright.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 0 ast whats not to belive?? you score 62 points and dont make a ast to a team mate thats just unheard of.if everytime a person didn't make a ast and took their own shot then they would get alot of scores to but making ast gets your teamates involved thats just unheard of whens the last time a player scored 62 and didn't at least give a teamate the ball to put in the hoop?i'm sorry but that made my eyes pop out of my head when i saw the 0 ast lol


Please do not attack other posters.

- *Premier*


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



One on One said:


> Why would you pass when you are that hot? Just think back to playing NBA Jam...when you're man was on fire, did you pass??? NOPE!


it's called team work.billups can score as many shots as he wants to the hoop but he gets his players involved you dont embarrass your teamates by scoring 60 points and not ast them once.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

You people who say he should have stayed in must know that Kobe's replacement (Laron Profit) just tore his achilles heel.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

the 0 assits talks about his style of play, not how amazing this game was for him

he has had lots of high fga, low assist games this season. When his shots are falling he is absolutely amazing and when it isnt he is hurting his team. 

honestly, with kobe a nice 30 points on 10-16 shooting with 6 assists is more impressive to me at least. Shows he knows how to play team basketball. Instead he goes back to his ways that he played earlier this season shooting the ball 30+ instead of shooting an average 20-25 times which he did when the lakers won 8 of 9 games. Now his shot was falling, so all is good, but what will happen when he cant find the hoop and is still chucking up shot after shot

now not to discredit this game, it was the best individual performance of the season by far, but kobe cant do this every game and every player has off shooting nights. He is going to have to get his teammates involved in those games.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

If you're scoring points in bunches like Kobe did and you're on a roll percentage-wise, why pass to other teammates when you have a better chance of scoring.

You cannot fault Kobe's game tonight. He was/is incredible.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> it's called team work.billups can score as many shots as he wants to the hoop but he gets his players involved you dont embarrass your teamates by scoring 60 points and not ast them once.


shhhh.....

You're really embarassing yourself now. 

"Billups can score as many shots as he wants to the hoop"?? I'm gonna go ahead and assume that you are very young, and for some reason you hate Kobe, i'll let you off the hook....

Just go to bed....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> it's called team work.billups can score as many shots as he wants to the hoop but he gets his players involved you dont embarrass your teamates by scoring 60 points and not ast them once.


Maybe in your cupcake YMCA league that would be good. This is the NBA, where the best way to win is what needs to be done. The Lakers couldn't have played better tonight, if Kobe passed more, they would have played worse, bottom line.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

That's un ungodly amount of points. Regardless of the outcome or the number of assists he had, this is a very impressive outing.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> honestly, with kobe a nice 30 points on 10-16 shooting with 6 assists is more impressive to me at least. Shows he knows how to play team basketball. Instead he goes back to his ways that he played earlier this season shooting the ball 30+ instead of shooting an average 20-25 times which he did when the lakers won 8 of 9 games. Now his shot was falling, so all is good, but what will happen when he cant find the hoop and is still chucking up shot after shot


Hmm...

62 points created or 42?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Sir Patchwork said:


> This is pretty much the best point in the thread.
> 
> If you passed when you were on fire in NBA jam, you weren't very bright.


the same reason kobe wouldnt pass when he was shooting around 10-30 earlier in the season. Kobe has games where he just doesnt pass the ball, whether he is hot or not.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> it's called team work.billups can score as many shots as he wants to the hoop but he gets his players involved you dont embarrass your teamates by scoring 60 points and not ast them once.



So Billups doesnt score 60 in 3 quarters cause he doesn't want to?
That's quite impressive.


I still don't buy the whole arguement, if you're scoring 62 points in three quarters, it's probably because you're shooting alot, which means less passes, which means less assists.
If you're converting at a high efficiency, which Kobe was, why was it a problem?
Isn't the point to get the best shot in an effort to get the most points?
I'd argue that the best shot is with the guy who had 32 at halftime on a high shooting percentage.

Now I don't disagree with people that have said he tends to do this on nights when he's not hot, which is probably true. But that's not the case here. I think as far as this game's concerned, 0 assists is not a problem.


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

all i gonna say is, ALL YOUR KOBE HATERS NEED TO STFU FOR AT LEAST 2 WEEKS after tonight's game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> the 0 assits talks about his style of play, not how amazing this game was for him
> 
> he has had lots of high fga, low assist games this season. When his shots are falling he is absolutely amazing and when it isnt he is hurting his team.
> 
> ...


 Did you see the Rockets game? He had a great all around game and nobody stepped up. Sometimes he is the only player that shows up to play for the Lakers. It was the same way last season. You can't just assume a Magic-like game is going to help the team. He did what was necessary tonight, and it worked.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

I'm sure few people would mind if their team's star player scored 62 points and had no assists to blowout a team with the 3rd best record in the NBA. :angel:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Premier said:


> Hmm...
> 
> 62 points created or 42?


i was just making up numbers, but a game like that where he does both to me is more impressive because it bodes better for the games where his shot isnt going to fall, which happens to every player in the nba at times. 

like i said, best individual performace of the year by far, but what does this show about the games where his shot isnt falling if he refuses to pass the ball at times?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Premier said:


> If you're scoring points in bunches like Kobe did and you're on a roll percentage-wise, why pass to other teammates when you have a better chance of scoring.
> 
> You cannot fault Kobe's game tonight. He was/is incredible.


Exactly, I dont care what anyone says, if any player in this league gets as hot as Kobe does and on top of that you're winning big in a blowout, you're going to take you shots. They kept feeding Shaq the ball when he had his 61 and he was taking those 35 shots. When TMac got 62, he was doing nothing but chucking, he had 37 shots. If you're that hot that early, you're gonna try and chuck as much as you can.

In fact, if any of you actually every played organized basketball, you know that you're suppose to feed the hot hand and let it ride out. In a couple games when I played back in HS, if someone hits 3 or 4 in a row, you try and give them heat checks cause when someone is feeling it, theyre feeling it.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Drewbs said:


> Whats more important? Stats or wins?


well if kobe's not a leader and doesn't get his team involved it's gonna hurt the team in the long run kobe's not gonna score 62 every night. and if hes not ast his other teamates just goes to show he doesn't trust their ability and hes not a team player.alot of players have10 +ast a game and still come with high pts. and you cant say hes a team player if hes got 0 ast and 62 points if i didn't know better you would think he was out to humiliate his own teamates .


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

I'm just ecstatic that I'm not facing a fantasy team with Kobe on their roster this week. Last week, Kobe killed me in the mod league.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Sith said:


> all i gonna say is, ALL YOUR KOBE HATERS NEED TO STFU FOR AT LEAST 2 WEEKS after tonight's game.


Hahaha yup. I admit I was on Kobe for taking so many FGs a week ago or so when he was 9-33, and then another poor shooting night the next day, but I definitely have to give him props for this one. Anyone who complains about this game is an idiot. Yes, Kobe has nights where he should pass the ball, and shy away from chucking it so much, but tonight was not one of those nights.


----------



## Theoretic (Aug 19, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Nobody makes 'em mad like Kobe do.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> i was just making up numbers, but a game like that where he does both to me is more impressive because it bodes better for the games where his shot isnt going to fall, which happens to every player in the nba at times.
> 
> like i said, best individual performace of the year by far, but what does this show about the games where his shot isnt falling if he refuses to pass the ball at times?


 Then we're screwed. :laugh:

That wasn't the case tonight. That is what this thread is about right? Stay focused on the topic.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

You knwo you guys should just give Kobe a break for at least one game, cmon man, he scored 62 in 33 minutes. Praise for one game out of the 82 game season is not that hard is it. How do you criticize a player who scores 62 and wins?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

A very good point made up there ^^ somewhere that hasnt seemed to have occured to anyone. Maybe he gave the ball up a dozen times - its not an assist if the ball doesnt drop though the hoop. If thats the case, good on him. He took control. They won. And yes, winning is far more important than stats. 

Just to clarify, I NEVER passed in NBA Jam. Thats unheard of, particularly if youre playing with a CPU team mate! 
Another note - and I know this isnt the greatest source to go by, but it does seem fairly accurate. in EA NBA Live games, if a player scores 62 points and has no assists, and another player has 31 assists and 2 points, the player with the assists gets Game MVP. Just goes to show that assists are just as valuable as points.


----------



## Yoyo (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Premier said:


> I'm just ecstatic that I'm not facing a fantasy team with Kobe on their roster this week. Last week, Kobe killed me in the mod league.


Heh, so am I. So am I.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Yes, NBA Live symbolizes realism.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

Ok ok so Kobe 0 ast, a bad game for Kobe and a lucky win for Lakers LOL Go Kobe!!!!!


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Awesome game by Kobe. He is scary good.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Haha, you guys are *you should no better as a mod*

62 points in 33 minutes and the Lakers win by 20+. Any of you morons bashing him can honestly just suck it. :laugh:

62 points in 3Qs...shut up already!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

shaq's career high = 61pts
kobe's carrer high(after only 3 quarters)=62

end of discussion.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> He did what was necessary tonight, and it worked.


i agree with you, he had the best performace of any nba player this year. This game of his was absolutely unreal. Im not dissing this game in any regard. its more a style of play comment

the problem is he has games like this even when his shot isnt falling, and he has to pass the ball in those circumstances. and some games he just doesnt. 

im not saying do a magic type game every night, but he has to be able to adjust to the games where his shot isnt falling. These past 10 games he has scored productively, passed well, and the lakers have won. This game he went back to his ways of shooting every touch he gets though. Absolutely amazing this game, but will he go back to passing when his shot isnt falling?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> the same reason kobe wouldnt pass when he was shooting around 10-30 earlier in the season. Kobe has games where he just doesnt pass the ball, whether he is hot or not.


What would you say if Wade scored 62pts in 3Qs and had no assists...yeah. Edited.

And btw...Wade will never score 62pts in 3Qs...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



DaBigTicketKG21 said:


> You knwo you guys should just give Kobe a break for at least one game, cmon man, he scored 62 in 33 minutes. Praise for one game out of the 82 game season is not that hard is it. How do you criticize a player who scores 62 and wins?


I've seen Kobe have huge triple doubles in Lakers wins and get criticized for having 4 or 5 turnovers in the process. This is hardly surprising.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sith said:


> shaq's career high = 61pts
> kobe's carrer high(after only 3 quarters)=62
> 
> end of discussion.


 :clown: 

clown


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Spriggan said:


> I've seen Kobe have huge triple doubles in Lakers wins and get criticized for having 4 or 5 turnovers in the process. This is hardly surprising.


Not to mention, when Kobe had all those triple doubles last season and lost more games than they won, Kobe was suddnely a stat padder.


----------



## NJ+VC (Feb 8, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

DAMMIT!

I'm facing a guy who has kobe on his fantasy team..well i got ivy, lets hope he goes for 63!


----------



## Sith (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> i agree with you, he had the best performace of any nba player this year. This game of his was absolutely unreal. Im not dissing this game in any regard. its more a style of play comment
> 
> the problem is he has games like this even when his shot isnt falling, and he has to pass the ball in those circumstances. and some games he just doesnt.
> 
> im not saying do a magic type game every night, but he has to be able to adjust to the games where his shot isnt falling. These past 10 games he has scored productively, passed well, and the lakers have won. This game he went back to his ways of shooting every touch he gets though. Absolutely amazing this game, but will he go back to passing when his shot isnt falling?



that man outscored the entire mavs team after 3 quarters. 62pts on 33mins. yeah so he had zero assist, but who the **** is the moron who has to bring that **** up..... let the man enjoy the glory for 1 game.he deserves it.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



JRose5 said:


> So Billups doesnt score 60 in 3 quarters cause he doesn't want to?
> That's quite impressive.
> 
> 
> ...


i would be willing to bet is he smothered the ball and didn't get rick prince or his other shooters involved he could.i bet any player out there could score that many points if they didn't ast their own teamates ast a teamate is 2's ior 3's a asst and some good shooters have at least 10+ asst a night and kobe has none? thats funny you guys are even debating thwe fact he didn't get his teamates involved lmfao come'n 0 asst 62 pts those are some points he could gave his teams instead but i guess kobe prefered making his teamates feel like they were out there to stand on their *** and watch kobe smother the ball and not involve them. wade 30+ points a night i wonder how many points he would get if he never asst his teamates. not asst them once twice but never,must be nice to play a game and have someone else take credit for the win and you never got a chance to see the ball let alone put it in the hoop.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> i was just making up numbers, but a game like that where he does both to me is more impressive because it bodes better for the games where his shot isnt going to fall, which happens to every player in the nba at times.
> 
> like i said, best individual performace of the year by far, but what does this show about the games where his shot isnt falling if he refuses to pass the ball at times?


 come on man, really. its not as though Kobe CAN'T pass, or DOESN'T know how to create for others. He's averaging 4.5 assists a game, and can get as much as 9 regularly. Your replies would be better suited if Kobe was a player who's been a 1.5 apg player who's just been a high volume scorer. Then what happens when his shot doesnt fall.

But even then, for players of Kobe's caliber, what happens when his shot doesnt fall? You get to the line. That's how a scorer makes up for it. Just so happens his shots were falling, and he was getting to the line.

As for racking up assists. The pass is great, but what matters is the finish. Think Nash would be as good if he didn't have guys who could finish? Check Lebron's first season, when he was making plays left and right to guys who were bobbling the ball. The assist only counts if the shot goes IN.

With all that said, you're reaching man. Seriously.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sith said:


> shaq's career high = 61pts
> kobe's carrer high(after only 3 quarters)=62
> 
> end of discussion.


And exactly what does Shaq have to do with Kobe's amazing performance tonight?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i would be willing to bet is he smothered the ball and didn't get rick prince or his other shooters involved he could.i bet any player out there could score that many points if they didn't ast their own teamates ast a teamate is 2's ior 3's a asst and some good shooters have at least 10+ asst a night and kobe has none? thats funny you guys are even debating thwe fact he didn't get his teamates involved lmfao come'n 0 asst 62 pts those are some points he could gave his teams instead but i guess kobe prefered making his teamates feel like they were out there to stand on their *** and watch bobe smother the ball and not involve them. wade 30+ points a night i wonder how many points he would get if he never asst his teamates. not asst them once twice but never


Ok guys. There's a bottom line to all this.

It...Does...NOT...Matter...If...You...WIN


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

alright, only this game matters. 

KOBE IS GOD

happy

the other 81 games mean absolutely nothing. Forget playoffs, those mean nothing either cus he did great this game

doesnt matter if he refuses to pass the ball, cus he scored 62. now as long as he shoots an ungodly percentage like this game after game, the lakers will be champs and kobe mvp


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

exactly Tragedy...except the thing is Kobe can't do this every night.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

For the people griping about the assists. Here's a nugget: In Lebron's 52 point game this year he had 7 rebounds and 7 assists. But his team lost by four to the Bucks who scored 111 points.

Hey if 62 through 3 gets you the win, it gets you the win. If 10/10/10 gets you the win, it gets you the win. At the end of the day, Lebron would have given up those 7 assists and the well rounded statline for a blowout win for the team.

He scored 62 through 3, and the Mavs couldn't take it. Not much else you can say about tonight. You just go to the next game.

As far as this making Kobe the best player in the NBA, well, no. His scoring only solves one hole on the lakers team. Of which their are many. Too many to beat a team like the Mavericks in a 7 game series. Let alone the Spurs. There's still a lot of work that has to be done to the team in order for Kobe to get back to even sniffing a ring again. I for one will enjoy it. It's nice to see the Lakers be an average at best team, even with Kobe playing well. Fun times.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sith said:


> shaq's career high = 61pts
> kobe's carrer high(after only 3 quarters)=62
> 
> end of discussion.


Not a Shaq supporter so take this from an un-biased perspective. End of what discussion? Is that what the thread's about. If you're trying to say career high in points shows who the better player is, you're not doing a very good job. Kobe's a SHOOTING guard, while Shaq is a center. Who's more likely to put up big numbers? Was there really a question over whether or not Kobe was a better scorer?


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright, only this game matters.
> 
> KOBE IS GOD
> .
> ...


Kobe is god and as far as kobe is concerned his teamates are invisible.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



LameR said:


> Not a Shaq supporter so take this from an un-biased perspective. End of what discussion? Is that what the thread's about. If you're trying to say career high in points shows who the better player is, you're not doing a very good job. Kobe's a SHOOTING guard, while Shaq is a center. Who's more likely to put up big numbers? Was there really a question over whether or not Kobe was a better scorer?


naw i just think its that we laker fans like to see kobe have something over shaq, not matter what that may be :biggrin:


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright, only this game matters.
> 
> KOBE IS GOD
> 
> ...


The last part of that might be true. :biggrin:


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i would be willing to bet is he smothered the ball and didn't get rick prince or his other shooters involved he could.*i bet any player out there could score that many points if they didn't ast their own teamates* ast a teamate is 2's ior 3's a asst and some good shooters have at least 10+ asst a night and kobe has none? thats funny you guys are even debating thwe fact he didn't get his teamates involved lmfao come'n 0 asst 62 pts those are some points he could gave his teams instead but i guess kobe prefered making his teamates feel like they were out there to stand on their *** and watch bobe smother the ball and not involve them. wade 30+ points a night i wonder how many points he would get if he never asst his teamates. not asst them once twice but never


Who the hell cares. Kobe will get 5-6 assists any other night anyway, and its only an assist if the basketball goes in the hoop. Those passes where you swing the ball around... you dont get credited for that, and I don't know where you learned basketball from, but theres more than just stats, and thats all an assist is. A stat. 

"anyone can score that many pts comment..." lol, you're kidding yourself...


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



futuristxen said:


> For the people griping about the assists. Here's a nugget: In Lebron's 52 point game this year he had 7 rebounds and 7 assists. But his team lost by four to the Bucks who scored 111 points.
> 
> Hey if 62 through 3 gets you the win, it gets you the win. If 10/10/10 gets you the win, it gets you the win. At the end of the day, Lebron would have given up those 7 assists and the well rounded statline for a blowout win for the team.
> 
> ...


but playing selfish ball wont get you a ring it's a team game!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Sith said:


> for the fuking love of god, would all of your kobe haters give a fuknig rest for just 1 fuking game?
> that man outscored the entire mavs team after 3 quarters. 62pts on 33mins. yeah so he had zero assist, but who the **** is the moron who has to bring that **** up..... let the man enjoy the glory for 1 game.he deserves it.


See that's the problem it's more about Kobe than it is about the Lakers, won't win that way, this game is a fluke in the way that sometimes it can work but this style of play will never help his team consistantly winning because the problem is he is going to end up with 4 times as many games where he shoots under 40% and takes shots as if he was playing like he did tonight.
How can you not at least find the open teammate once when you are hot like that? I am sure the Mavs strategy was to let Kobe have his an shut down the rest.... umm no..


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> but playing selfish ball wont get you a ring it's a team game!


How many rings does Kobe have again? :banana: 

Blah blah blah, that was long time ago when he played team ball and had Shaq, blah blah blah.
Well, guess what? He still has those 3 rings which is more than you can say for about 95% of the rest of the league.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Drewbs said:


> Who the hell cares. Kobe will get 5-6 assists any other night anyway, and its only an assist if the basketball goes in the hoop. Those passes where you swing the ball around... you dont get credited for that, and I don't know where you learned basketball from, but theres more than just stats, and thats all an assist is. A stat.
> 
> "anyone can score that many pts comment..." lol, you're kidding yourself...


ohh okay so your telling me if billups has 35 pts and had a chance to score more buckets but unselfishly passed the ball to (ast)his teamates 19 times he couldn't get more pts? of course your gonna score more points when your not asst your teamates your kidding yourself.billups has 19 asst in one game before and has 35 pts but unselfishly got his other teamates involved thats what a leader and a teamate is surprose to do.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> alright, only this game matters.
> 
> KOBE IS GOD
> 
> ...


 Who said anything about that? Certainly not I. I said he is capable of scoring, and creating. But you see, the thing about creating is this... it doesn't matter none if you create, and no one finishes. Simple as that. That's what's happening with the Lakers. From top to bottom the roster just is not good. Sure, Lamar Odom needs the ball to be effective, but how long does he need it? Does that cut into Kobe's effectiveness? What about the effectiveness of other players? 

Well it appears as this for Kobe... Damned if you do, damned if you don't.

All I said is, if 62 points gets you the win, it gets you the win. You know what forget it, just check futurist's post after mine.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Sith said:


> for the fuking love of god, would all of your kobe haters give a fuknig rest for just 1 fuking game?
> that man outscored the entire mavs team after 3 quarters. 62pts on 33mins. yeah so he had zero assist, but who the **** is the moron who has to bring that **** up..... let the man enjoy the glory for 1 game.he deserves it.


saying it was the best individual performance of the year by far isnt giving him glory?

I just dont think the style of game he played tonight (not the actual game itself) is beneficial to the future of his team. he is going back to the way he played early season instead of what he did these past 10 games, where he was both a scorer and facilitator on offense


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Amareca said:


> See that's the problem it's more about Kobe than it is about the Lakers, won't win that way, this game is a fluke in the way that sometimes it can work but this style of play will never help his team consistantly winning because the problem is he is going to end up with 4 times as many games where he shoots under 40% and takes shots as if he was playing like he did tonight.
> How can you not at least find the open teammate once when you are hot like that? I am sure the Mavs strategy was to let Kobe have his an shut down the rest.... umm no..


Dude, u realize that his teammates need to MAKE the shot for him to get an assist? he doesn't get an ast just by "finding an open teammate"!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



futuristxen said:


> For the people griping about the assists. Here's a nugget: In Lebron's 52 point game this year he had 7 rebounds and 7 assists. But his team lost by four to the Bucks who scored 111 points.
> 
> Hey if 62 through 3 gets you the win, it gets you the win.


It could also simply mean that the Bucks just played that well to overcome Lebron's big night and that the Mavs were so bad that the game was never close.

Not sure how Kobe's 62 points resulted in the Mavs shooting 37% and losing the game


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> ohh okay so your telling me if billups has 35 pts and had a chance to score more buckets but unselfishly passed the ball to (ast)his teamates 19 times he couldn't get more pts? of course your gonna score more points when your not asst your teamates your kidding yourself.billups has 19 asst in one game before and has 35 pts but unselfishly  got his other teamates involved thats what a leader and a teamate is surprose to do.


how old are you? 

Relevance?

- *Premier*


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> It could also simply mean that the Bucks just played that well to overcome Lebron's big night and that the Mavs were so bad that the game was never close.
> 
> Not sure how Kobe's 62 points resulted in the Mavs shooting 37% and losing the game


:whofarted

Keep it coming.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> i agree with you, he had the best performace of any nba player this year. This game of his was absolutely unreal. Im not dissing this game in any regard. its more a style of play comment


I admit 62pts is an awesome performance but i dont consider it the best of the year, chauncey billups had 28 pts 19 assists. he shot better from 2, 3 and the ft line and contributed a total of 66pts offense (assuming there wasn't any 3's). granted it was against sacramento, but how often is kobe going to have dallas shooting 35% (anyone who has ever played a game knows the corralation between offensive success and defensive effort)

im not kobe bashing its just the fg% evidence as well as the number of assists shows that chauncey was fully capable of outperforming kobe, and he did realise there were other ppl on the team. good on kobe, but i hope all the kobe fans will show the same respect on the day lebron drops 70. granted it will probably be in a loss


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Dude, u realize that his teammates need to MAKE the shot for him to get an assist? he doesn't get an ast just by "finding an open teammate"!


so you mean to tell me of 62 points of kobes pts he didn't f9ind a open man. that just shows he has no faith in his players to shoot a shot,i have a hard time beliving he can make 62 points and not give his teams a shot at the hoop for at least 2 points3 players on the lakers were tied with only 8 points. next to kobe that tells you somethings wrong right there.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I'd understand the gripes of his lack of assists if the Lakers had lost and he wasn't on fire, but he shot over 50 % and they FREAKING WON!
I just don't get it. 

And those people who claim this game isn't beneficial to the team's future.
Just get off it. Kobe's a 10 year vet and I'm pretty sure he knows what's good for his team and what's not. He'll do whatever it takes to win.

Quit comparing his performance with that of other players. Just sit back and enjoy. :dead:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> so you mean to tell me of 62 points of kobes pts he didn't f9ind a open man. that just shows he has no faith in his players to shoot a shot,i have a hard time beliving he can make 62 points and not give his teams a shot at the hoop for at least 2 points3 players on the lakers were tied with only 8 points. next to kobe that tells you somethings wrong right there.


*EDIT* He may have passed to lots of open guys, and they may have missed their shots. get it?

*--No personal attacks.*


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I love how people keep acting like scoring 62 points in 3 quarters is just some regular old thing.


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



magohaydz said:


> Maybe he gave the ball up a dozen times - its not an assist if the ball doesnt drop though the hoop.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Tim Duncan alone is as good as Kobe and TMac combined.



HAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> so you mean to tell me of 62 points of kobes pts he didn't f9ind a open man. that just shows he has no faith in his players to shoot a shot,i have a hard time beliving he can make 62 points and not give his teams a shot at the hoop for at least 2 points3 players on the lakers were tied with only 8 points. next to kobe that tells you somethings wrong right there.


Wow the Lakers lead by 25 after three quarters and something is wrong with the LAKERS?!?!

Give it a rest you'll never win this, but I find your posts entertaining to the max *Not here*


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Spriggan said:


> I love how people keep acting like scoring 62 points in 3 quarters is just some regular old thing.


seriously, even though it has happened...... never? (except for Wilt)


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

There's A LOT of things you can bash Kobe on, but he just scored 62 points in 33 minutes on only 31 shots. You're just embarrassing yourself if you're trying to talk negative about him right now.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Spriggan said:


> I love how people keep acting like scoring 62 points in 3 quarters is just some regular old thing.


 it is man, chauncey billups could average 62 a game. he just chooses not to.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> ohh okay so your telling me if billups has 35 pts and had a chance to score more buckets but unselfishly passed the ball to (ast)his teamates 19 times he couldn't get more pts? of course your gonna score more points when your not asst your teamates your kidding yourself.


Wow... so its not a big deal to score 62 pts in a win over a good team? 

lol... you seem to have a skewed vision of hte NBA. First off, If Chauncy Billups only passed the ball 19 times in a game, he would not have 19 assists. He has nothing to even do with this thread, Billups is not even in Kobe's league. Do you honestly think that Kobe didn't pass the ball once the entire game just because he had 0 assists? The Lakers won, thats more important than what assist numbers Kobe has in the box score. If scoring 62 pts is going to get the team the team a win over a team like the Mavs, then its a wonder that Billups hasn't done it yet (since he can whenever he wants and all), it would have been helpful when the Pistons had their asses handed to them by the Mavs earlier this season.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Fun fact: Phil Jackson asked Kobe if he wanted to go back into the game with 9 minutes left, but Kobe turned him down.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Chaos said:


> Good thing Phil Jackson knows a little more about sportsmanship than you do.



I'm not sure thats true, since Phil gave Kobe the option to return in the fourth and Kobe said no. :biggrin:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



socco said:


> There's A LOT of things you can bash Kobe on, but he just scored 62 points in 33 minutes on only 31 shots. You're just embarrassing yourself if you're trying to talk negative about him right now.


Finally a hater with some sense!! :cheers:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

LOL I love this.. Kobe took 13 shots last game and the Lakers lost.. But when he goes off for what he did and they beat a solid team, it's still Kobe's fault.. 

Kobe shoots 30 shots, scores 62, Lakers win - It's wrong.. 
Kobe shoots 22 shots, dishes out 5 assists with 5 boards, Lakers win - It's wrong.. 

Plain and simple, there's just no pleasing all.. Kobe is wrong no matter what happens.. That damn snitchdevil!!


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Spriggan said:


> I love how people keep acting like scoring 62 points in 3 quarters is just some regular old thing.


and i love how you think not assisting your own teamates and smothering the ball so your scoring goes up so you look good and possibly get mvp is a regular thing,what kobe did is not surprising for the fact he has no assist you would except high scoring froma guy who didn't get his other teamates involved in the game. if every player on a team never asst their teamates alot of mvp's would be in the league but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more,i thought they taught you in college to share the ball it's a team sport.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



futuristxen said:


> The Lakers are winning because the Mavs can't make a shot to save their lives. If they were playing their normal game Kobe would still be on the floor trying for 80. You can't win a championship with one guy shooting the ball 40 times a night trying to get 80.



I guess Lakers got lucky twice playing the mavs this year? Defense must have had nothing to do with it...

So sad.... Some of you guys with your excues... Pretty pathetic.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Brian34Cook said:


> LOL I love this.. Kobe took 13 shots last game and the Lakers lost.. But when he goes off for what he did and they beat a solid team, it's still Kobe's fault..
> 
> Kobe shoots 30 shots, scores 62, Lakers win - It's wrong..
> Kobe shoots 22 shots, dishes out 5 assists with 5 boards, Lakers win - It's wrong..
> ...


that second one seems like an excellent game to me.... and as ive said multiple times, if he shoots 30 times and scores 62 it isnt a problem, its the best indivudal performance of the year by far, but when he shoots 30 times and scores 30 points as he has come muptiple times this year, thats where the problem comes in


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> and i love how you think not assisting your own teamates and smothering the ball so your scoring goes up so you look good and possibly get mvp is a regular thing,what kobe did is not surprising for the fact he has no assist you would except high scoring froma guy who didn't get his other teamates involved in the game. if every player on a team never asst their teamates alot of mvp's would be in the league but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more


 Stop. just... stop.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> and i love how you think not assisting your own teamates and smothering the ball so your scoring goes up so you look good and possibly get mvp is a regular thing,what kobe did is not surprising for the fact he has no assist you would except high scoring froma guy who didn't get his other teamates involved in the game. if every player on a team never asst their teamates alot of mvp's would be in the league but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more


It's a good idea to ignore someone rather than attack them. For one, it saves me a lot of time editting personal attacks which violate the Terms of Service agreed upon by posters when they register.

- *Premier*


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more


What, like Ron Artest??


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

We already knew that Kobe can score, when he's able to lead a team, then it'll be news.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> and i love how you think not assisting your own teamates and smothering the ball so your scoring goes up so you look good and possibly get mvp is a regular thing,what kobe did is not surprising for the fact he has no assist you would except high scoring froma guy who didn't get his other teamates involved in the game. if every player on a team never asst their teamates alot of mvp's would be in the league but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more,i thought they taught you in college to share the ball it's a team sport.





Pistons_Idol said:


> but playing selfish ball wont get you a ring it's a team game!





mang said:


> How many rings does Kobe have again? :banana:
> 
> Blah blah blah, that was long time ago when he played team ball and had Shaq, blah blah blah.
> Well, guess what? He still has those 3 rings which is more than you can say for about 95% of the rest of the league.


 :dead: :dead: :dead:


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



madskillz1_99 said:


> It's a good idea to ignore someone rather than attack them. For one, it saves me a lot of time editting personal attacks which violate the Terms of Service agreed upon by posters when they register.
> 
> - *Premier*


i'm 24 i'm not young i know a unselfish person when i see them 0 ast 62 pts rest of teamates 3 with 8 pts. enough said


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



mang said:


> :dead: :dead: :dead:


you mean w/o shaq? let me count none. and you wanna go back yrs ago thats a pathetic defense.0 ast 62 points. lakers fan face it in the playoffs people are gonna be focued to shut kobe down and where is that gonna lead your team? nowhere because they have no clue what to do when kobe isn't scoring cause they never got the ball.lol


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Why is everyone making a big deal that Kobe had no assist?

Lakers won, Kobe did his thing.

Thats all that matters.


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Amazing game by Kobe... the guy is crazy!!!!!!! ...62 points in the third... i think he had more than the MAVS at the end of third.. he had 62 ad their score was like 61?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i'm 24 i'm not young i know a *unselfish* person when i see them 0 ast 62 pts rest of teamates 3 with 8 pts. enough said



You're right, Kobes unselfish.:clap:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i'm 24 i'm not young i know a unselfish person when i see them 0 ast 62 pts rest of teamates 3 with 8 pts. enough said


It's a good idea to ignore someone rather than attack them. For one, it saves me a lot of time editting personal attacks which violate the Terms of Service agreed upon by posters when they register.

- *Premier*


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> you mean w/o shaq? let me count none.


He still has 3, right? :banana:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



madskillz1_99 said:


> Finally a hater with some sense!! :cheers:


If by hater you mean somebody who doesn't love Kobe, then yes. I just don't get this crap. Out of all the times you could choose to criticize him, why choose this one? Just run away and forget it ever happened if you hate him that much.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



SunsFan57 said:


> Why is everyone making a big deal that Kobe had no assist?
> 
> Lakers won, Kobe did his thing.
> 
> Thats all that matters.


why are we making no big deal he has no asst?lmfao thats like saying why is he not being a team player,belive me its a big deal to his players they might not say nothing but who wants to be humilated with a player scoring enough to win the game? they feel helpless because they never had a chance to to get the ball it's not a team game it's turned into a kobe circus.
no asst is a big dea asst your teamates shows your a team player no asst 62 points shows your a selfish player


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



socco said:


> If by hater you mean somebody who doesn't love Kobe, then yes. I just don't get this crap. Out of all the times you could choose to criticize him, why choose this one? Just run away and forget it ever happened if you hate him that much.



Agree... How can you bash a guy that just scored 62 points on a very good FG%!!! and his team still one.... btw guys... isn't dallas supposed to be a good defensive team this year?


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



NBA.com said:


> LOS ANGELES (Ticker) -- Kobe Bryant always has wanted to be mentioned with the all-time greats. His performance against the Dallas Mavericks certainly was the stuff of legend.
> 
> Bryant scored a phenomenal 62 points - the most in the NBA in 11 years - to propel the Los Angeles Lakers to a 112-90 rout of the Mavericks.
> 
> ...


There you have it....


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> no asst is a big dea asst your teamates shows your a team player no asst 62 points shows your a selfish player



it's true that it shows ur a selfish player, but hey as long as his team wins.. he can shoot 60...( even though he gets carried away and shoots too many, but hey if the team is winning... why complain?)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*

And while your too damn busy hating on Kobe he's pulled his team together to a 9-3 December Record including a 5-1 roadtrip and now a 2-1 home record.. 

If you wanna break that down even farther they were at one time 5-8 and things were looking down.. They didnt look like a team that would be up anytime soon within 1st place Pacific Division range.. Now here they are behind the Great LA Clippers 1.5 games, who are slumping pretty much too.. Now even the Suns are tied in 1st place.. 

You can hate on Kobe, but you cant deny what's going on with the Lakers this month.. Phil, Kobe, and the rest of the team are doing what's needed now.. WINNING GAMES.. That's the only thing that matters..


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> no asst is a big dead asst your teamates shows your a team player no asst 62 points shows your a selfish player


Well then its a good thing Kobe averages 4.5 assists a game, more than Rip Hamiltons 2.6 assists per game. Obviously Rip Hamilton is more selfish because he has 2 less assists less than Kobe. Right?


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



VC_15 said:


> Agree... How can you bash a guy that just scored 62 points on a very good FG%!!! and his team still one.... btw guys... isn't dallas supposed to be a good defensive team this year?


because he didn't get his teamates involved in the game,he would rather look good on paper then have his teamates actually score a bucket with his help.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> Well then its a good thing Kobe averages 4.5 assists a game, more than Rip Hamiltons 2.6 assists per game. Obviously Rip Hamilton is more selfish because he has 2 less assists less than Kobe. Right?


 not only that, since rip is not scoring 62 a game its obvious because he doesn't want to (since any piston can, right pistons idol?) being even MORE selfish to the team, depriving them of all the points and assists he could have been contributing!


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> Well then its a good thing Kobe averages 4.5 assists a game, more than Rip Hamiltons 2.6 assists per game. Obviously Rip Hamilton is more selfish because he has 2 less assists less than Kobe. Right?


well it's agood thing you only picked one of the person on the pistons considering pistons have 4 more  can i have this link you saw this at as well please?lets compare them against the rest of the players in the league with people with 17 asst per game like billups is there a reason you didn't compare billups ast with kobes?i dont see kobe in the ast catorgory do u?http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> well it's agood thing you only picked one of the person on the pistons considering pistons have 4 more  can i have this link you saw this at as well please?


They both play SG, so its a pretty fair comparison.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton/

Look at his assists stats. Since youre basing selfishness off assists numbers, Kobes 4.5>2.6, therefore:

Using your logic, Richard Hamilton is more selfish than Kobe Bryant. Correct?


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> because he didn't get his teamates involved in the game,he would rather look good on paper then have his teamates actually score a bucket with his help.


Yes, because he obviously cares about how his stats look more than a winning. I mean how could Kobe Bryant ever care about winning?!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> well it's agood thing you only picked one of the person on the pistons considering pistons have 4 more  can i have this link you saw this at as well please?lets compare them against the rest of the players in the league with people with 17 asst per game like billups is there a reason you didn't compare billups ast with kobes?


It's pretty obvious why he didn't choose Billups. He's too good for anyone, nontheless Kobe of ALL PEOPLE, to compare to him.
He's a monster, along with his averages of 62.2 ppg, 17.6 apg, and 4.3 rpg, he's the epitome of what a team player is and should be. :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Gotta give this night to Kobe. 62 points is no joke. Couple that with the way the Mavs played tonight and the Lakers simply looked fantastic.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> They both play SG, so its a pretty fair comparison.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton/
> 
> ...


Ummm Kobe Bryant dribbles the ball for most of the time on basically ever posession, Rip Hamilton moves without the ball most of the time.

Kobe Bryant scoring 60 in 3 quarters is just as special as Tony Delk scoring 50 in 4 quarters. Can happen but it's a fluke and the rest of Kobe's stat line made the points less special because assists were totally lacking. I'll take a ~30pts/20ast game over that easily in terms of valueable team contribution.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> They both play SG, so its a pretty fair comparison.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton/
> 
> ...


it's a awful comparison you cant compare one player to pistons players pistons have more then one person who can score lakers has only one who smothers the ball and 0 ast and 62 points proves that only 3 people scored 8 pts behind jkobe on his team. pistons have almost the whole team scoring double digits every night,ok if you can give me 3 people on the team who scores double digits every night on lakers then i can see your point about the asst but otherwards comparing ricks to kobes is pointless considering pistons have every player on the team who scores double digits every night.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i dont see kobe in the ast catorgory do u?http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics


I dont see Rasheed, Ben, Rip, or Tayshaun there as well. Congratulations, the Pistons have 4 selfish players on their starting roster.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Did everyone forget that Kobe didnt play in the 4th quarter ? He could of had 5 assists in the 4th quarter alone. Plus tack on another 4 rebounds to his already 8. Tack on another 2 steals to his already 3 steals. Tack on another 12 points to his already 62 points.

People don't forget that Kobe never got to play any minutes in the 4th quarter.

The highest scoring game of the season was 52 by LeBron before Kobe blew that up. However everybody remember LeBron played all 4 quarters. Kobe only played 3 quarters tonight.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



23AJ said:


> Did everyone forget that Kobe didnt play in the 4th quarter ? He could of had 5 assists in the 4th quarter alone. Plus tack on another 4 rebounds to his already 8. Tack on another 2 steals to his already 3 steals. Tack on another 12 points to his already 62 points.
> 
> People don't forget that Kobe never got to play any minutes in the 4th quarter.
> 
> The highest scoring game of the season was 52 by LeBron before Kobe blew that up. However everybody remember LeBron played all 4 quarters. Kobe only played 3 quarters tonight.


So statpadding when up 30 would have made a difference? To make his stats look better all around not just scoring? :clown:


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



23AJ said:


> Did everyone forget that Kobe didnt play in the 4th quarter ? He could of had 5 assists in the 4th quarter alone. Plus tack on another 4 rebounds to his already 8. Tack on another 2 steals to his already 3 steals. Tack on another 12 points to his already 62 points.
> 
> People don't forget that Kobe never got to play any minutes in the 4th quarter.
> 
> The highest scoring game of the season was 52 by LeBron before Kobe blew that up. However everybody remember LeBron played all 4 quarters. Kobe only played 3 quarters tonight.


lmfao detroit pistons unselfish thats funny considering all their players score double digits how many of lakers players scored double digits tonight? ohh nvm 3 were tied with 8 pts behind kobes 62 pts and zip asst to help his teamates out.ohh wait kobe was out 4th period his teamates got a chance to actually feel like a team again.i wonder how kobe will do with a team that will defend him his teamates will be lost.0 ast 62 pts says it all only lakers fan cant see the obvious selfish player who just wants to win votes and get his pts up so he can win a alls tar spot and mvp f uck his teammates as long as he gets his fame..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> They both play SG, so its a pretty fair comparison.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/richard_hamilton/
> 
> ...



OWN.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> So statpadding when up 30 would have made a difference? To make his stats look better all around not just scoring? :clown:


Well obviously not because then the Kobe hater's would say he was stat padding


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> So statpadding when up 30 would have made a difference? To make his stats look better all around not just scoring? :clown:


So when it's a closer game you criticize him for shooting well and not passing, and when they're up you criticize him for passing. Wow, Kobe just can't win.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> lmfao detroit pistons unselfish thats funny considering all their players score double digits how many of lakers players scored double digits tonight? ohh nvm 3 were tied with 8 pts behind kobes 62 pts and zip asst to help his teamates out.



Do you edit anything you post?


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Do you edit anything you post?


no he dont edit anything he post cause kobe shoot 31 times 62 pnts and 0 asstss rip hamilton has other playrs that score double figurs so hes not unslfish you cant critizcze him cus lakers have no other dbl digt scorer excpt chrs mihm he almst have 10 pnts but only have 0 points cus kobes slfsih.


----------



## DaBruins (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

those who come out and criticize kobe just prove to be haters. The guy was simply pissed off after that Houston game and he was going to dominate this game no matter who came up to challenge him. Recongize the fact that you just saw one of the best performance in nba history


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> Ummm Kobe Bryant dribbles the ball for most of the time on basically ever posession, Rip Hamilton moves without the ball most of the time.


I was being sarcastic with him because his logic is assists numbers determines your selfishness.



> Kobe Bryant scoring 60 in 3 quarters is just as special as Tony Delk scoring 50 in 4 quarters. Can happen but it's a fluke and the rest of Kobe's stat line made the points less special because assists were totally lacking. I'll take a ~30pts/20ast game over that easily in terms of valueable team contribution.


No doubt about it Id take that stat line over 62 points, but like I said earlier in that thread, when youre hot, youre hot. You keep on shooting until you start clanking your shots. It jsut happens that way in team ball, if someone is hot, you give them the ball to shoot. Happens with Amare, Lebron, Shaq, AI. If youre feeling it, you just have to shoot. Im sure everyone whos played ball had had a game where they couldnt miss anything and you just needed the ball to score.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I've come to realize Kobe's haters will never change no matter what he does.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



thekid said:


> I've come to realize Kobe's haters will never change no matter what he does.


I think it was Pinball who said it earlier, but Kobe can have a 50 point, 25 rebound, 25 assists games and people will look at the 2 TOs he committed and say he dominated the ball too much.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

this game shows how hard shaq had to work to overcome Kobe being the huge liability he is for his team.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> lmfao detroit pistons unselfish thats funny considering all their players score double digits how many of lakers players scored double digits tonight? ohh nvm 3 were tied with 8 pts behind kobes 62 pts and zip asst to help his teamates out.ohh wait kobe was out 4th period his teamates got a chance to actually feel like a team again.i wonder how kobe will do with a team that will defend him his teamates will be lost.0 ast 62 pts says it all only lakers fan cant see the obvious selfish player who just wants to win votes and get his pts up so he can win a alls tar spot and mvp f uck his teammates as long as he gets his fame..



Pistons Idol..

For one you missed my point. My only point is that Kobe didnt play an entire game. Had he played the entire game. His assists would be different most likely. Game was a blow out so they took him out. Also I watched the entire game tonight on NBA League Pass. Kobe passed the ball off to Odom/Mihm many times inside the paint, but they were struggling early on. Kobe could of had several assists through out the first 3 quarters. I'm actually suprised he wasn't given any becasue he pushed some fast breaks and kicked the ball to Smush who finished.

However with all that said. If you watched the game tonight you know that Kobe didnt play out of control at all. The points all came in the flow of the game. Bryant was just incredible tonight. By the way you all do realize that Bryant had like a 20 some point game, 9 assists, and 11 rebounds just the other night or so ? The point you are thinking ? Is that Kobe can do whatever his team needs. If its scoring he will score. If its dish/rebound he will do it. Kobes job tonight was to beat the MAVS with scoring he did it.

Not sure why anyone has any issues with Kobes amazing performance tonight. Give him his props people the man did something very special.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> well it's agood thing you only picked one of the person on the pistons considering pistons have 4 more  can i have this link you saw this at as well please?lets compare them against the rest of the players in the league with people with 17 asst per game like billups is there a reason you didn't compare billups ast with kobes?i dont see kobe in the ast catorgory do u?http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/statistics


In Triangle offence no individual player can get too many assists,

POS MIN FGM-FGA FTM-FTA TGM-TGA ORB-TRB AS ST BL TO PF TP

Jordan,Michael G 39 21-37 10-11 3- 4 0- 4 2 1 0 2 3 55 3/28/95 vs knicks

only 2 assists


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HallOfFamer said:


> I think it was Pinball who said it earlier, but Kobe can have a 50 point, 25 rebound, 25 assists games and people will look at the 2 TOs he committed and say he dominated the ball too much.


Pretty much.. Pretty funny I havent saw a reply to this post yet, isnt it? Nobody will wanna compliment Kobe on this turnaround either.. That's fine..


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> Ummm Kobe Bryant dribbles the ball for most of the time on basically ever posession, Rip Hamilton moves without the ball most of the time.
> 
> Kobe Bryant scoring 60 in 3 quarters is just as special as Tony Delk scoring 50 in 4 quarters. Can happen but it's a fluke and the rest of Kobe's stat line made the points less special because assists were totally lacking. I'll take a ~30pts/20ast game over that easily in terms of valueable team contribution.


You need to watch the Lakers more. Kobe has been running the triangle perfectly, which when ran well, consists of crisp passing and cutting with no more than 2-3 seconds to either shoot, pass, or drive. LAST YEAR, under Rudy T, yes Kobe dribbled constantly, because Rudy T was playing Kobe the same way that Doug Collins played MJ early on, dribbling all day long and not letting others get involved.

THIS year, Kobe is off the ball. Smush and LO are the primary ball-handlers. Luke and Sasha when they're in the game. Kobe's dribbling has been put to an end. He's in the "finisher" role in the triangle while LO and others do the initiating, hence the 4.5 assists, as opposed to 6.5 last year. By all accounts, Kobe was more selfish last year, correct? According to most.

Please, watch more Laker games. 

And I can see being pissed if Kobe CONSISTENTLY had games of ZERO assists. But the truth is, he doesn't. He involves the others. As ALWAYS with the triangle, the "finisher" role isn't going to get that many assists, because when they kick it out of the double, the ball is supposed to be swung to the opposite side of the court. 

Again, Please, watch more Laker games.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Brian34Cook said:


> Pretty much.. Pretty funny I havent saw a reply to this post yet, isnt it? Nobody will wanna compliment Kobe on this turnaround either.. That's fine..


ive discussed the "turnaround" many times and how kobe has played good team ball during that stretch, both scoring and passing the ball

then I said tonights game he went back to the style of play, shooting the ball 30+ times, that the lakers were losing with earlier in the year

thats why im saying that the style of play he played with tonight isnt a good sign for the lakers. The lakers win when kobe passes the ball as the latest lakers stretch shows, so he doesnt need to shot 35 times a game to win a game, and when he shoots 30 times and misses, it hurts the team. 

i actually talked about the stretch way before you did. The 8 wins out of 9 games supports my arguement much more than yurs since he played a completely different style of play this game (the one that he had earlier in the year) then the style of play he had during those games


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Even when Wilt scored 100 he had 2 assists. Someone should look it up. I really do think Kobe must have squashed the record for most points without an assist.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

But the fact is.. the Lakers won tonight.. The probably wont many other times he does this, I agree.. But because of one game where he does this according to everyone he's gonna stay this way and not 'pass the ball'.. How the heck does everyone know? I mean I wanna know that.. Answer that..

And WSE - I honestly dont care if you mentioned it first.. I was just saying they've turned it around despite Kobe's 'ballhogging'


----------



## magohaydz (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> thats why im saying that the style of play he played with tonight isnt a good sign for the lakers. The lakers win when kobe passes the ball as the latest lakers stretch shows, so he doesnt need to shot 35 times a game to win a game, and when he shoots 30 times and misses, it hurts the team.


Very valid point, however had Kobe NOT sunk shots like he did, do you really think he would have continued shooting that constantly? Phil Jackson isnt a silly man - he knows how to coach. If Kobe was missing the shots and the Lakers were down on the score board, something would have been done and the plays would have changed.


----------



## magic_bryant (Jan 11, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> ive discussed the "turnaround" many times and how kobe has played good team ball during that stretch, both scoring and passing the ball
> 
> then I said tonights game he went back to the style of play, shooting the ball 30+ times, that the lakers were losing with earlier in the year
> 
> ...


This was ONE game though. Kobe came out pissed and wanting to just annihilate the Mavs and started off hot and never cooled down. Next game, I'm sure he won't be nearly as hot, and will pass the ball WAY more. This ONE game, does not mean that Kobe is going to go out and shoot 30+ times again. He knows that shooting 15-20 times a game on efficient shooting was winning games. 

Just one of those "message" type of games. To anyone who would listen.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

...amazing performance... i work at bestbuy and had the game on our 50" plasma the whole store was watching going crazy... 

to the haters... keep hating... i wouldn't want u on my side anyway


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

wadeshaqeddie, you do realize Kobe is taking 22.6 shots per game in the month of December (12 games) and the Lakers are 9-3 in that time. And their schedule has actually been insanely difficult. He has shot too much in a few games this year, but the ratio of good games to bad games for him is tightening up in a hurry. He is learning quickly.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Brian34Cook said:


> But the fact is.. the Lakers won tonight.. The probably wont many other times he does this, I agree.. But because of one game where he does this according to everyone he's gonna stay this way and not 'pass the ball'.. How the heck does everyone know? I mean I wanna know that.. Answer that..
> 
> And WSE - I honestly dont care if you mentioned it first.. I was just saying they've turned it around despite Kobe's 'ballhogging'


they turned it around when kobe didnt ballhog

last 9 games (before tonighta)

1. 13 fga. 6 assists. Loss
2. 24 fga, 4 assists. Win
3. 17 fga. 3 assists. Win
4. 33 fga. 2 assists. Win
5. 20 fga. 3 assists. Loss
6. 21 fga. 8 assists. Win
7. 12 fga. 9 assists. Win
8. 24 fga. 6 assists. Win
9. 30 fga. 4 assists. Win (1 pt vs lowly bobcats)

record: 7-2
fga- 21.5
assists- 5

compared to the 9 games before that
1. 16 fga. 8 assists. Loss
2. 31 fga. 3 assits. win
3. 33 fga. 0 assists. Loss
4. 36 fga. 3 assists. Loss
5. 26 fga. 5 assists. Win
6. 34 fga. 3 assists. Loss
7. 35 fga. 5 assists. Loss
8. 36 fga. 3 assists. Win
9. 18 fga. 2 assists. Loss

record- 3-6
fga- 29 per game
assists- 3.5

generally apeaking, the less kobe shoots and more he gets assists, the more the lakers win. Thats why the style of game he played tonight isnt a good one for the lakers. 

He was hot tonight, so he got away with it and had the most amazing game of the year. That trend of winning while shooting that many shots isnt a popular one with kobe and the lakers. They better hope he plays like he did while they went on the winning streak, which is the opposite style of the game he played tonight


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sir Patchwork said:


> wadeshaqeddie, you do realize Kobe is taking 22.6 shots per game in the month of December (12 games) and the Lakers are 9-3 in that time. And their schedule has actually been insanely difficult. He has shot too much in a few games this year, but the ratio of good games to bad games for him is tightening up in a hurry. He is learning quickly.


yes. and thats why tonights game shooting over 30 times is not a good sign for the lakers. The lakers win when kobe shoots the ball less, as shown by the winning in december compared to the rest of the year

22.6 is a great number.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> they turned it around when kobe didnt ballhog
> 
> last 9 games (before tonighta)
> 
> ...


So by your own logic it shows Kobe has been playing more team ball. And maybe tonight was just a case where he had one amazing scoring feat ? Seems to me tonight was an aberration of the past 10 games and the Lakers are playing good team ball. So why even bring up Kobe playing this way is not good for the team. When Kobe hasn't been playing this way. Just enjoy the amazing performance.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



23AJ said:


> So by your own logic it shows Kobe has been playing more team ball. And maybe tonight was just a case where he had one amazing scoring feat ? Seems to me tonight was an aberration of the past 10 games and the Lakers are playing good team ball. So why even bring up Kobe playing this way is not good for the team. When Kobe hasn't been playing this way. Just enjoy the amazing performance.


yes. and the more team ball equals wins

the game wasnt just an aberration, it was identical to many games he had earlier in the year that the laker lost, except the ball was going in the hoop tonight. 

if kobe goes back to team ball after tonight, and the lakers keep winning, it proves my point that kobe doesnt have to shoot so much for the lakers to win games like kobe fans love to defend him with whenever he does so. Kobe shooting too much generally hurts the team. I havent dissed kobe these last 10 games. he has played amazing team ball. Laker fans better hope he goes back to that style instead of chucking up everything that touches his hands like he did tonight


----------



## 1 Penny (Jul 11, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

He was on fire tonight so you have to get credit to Kobe, he shot 33 shots, but scored 62 points, 25 free throw attempts though. And Lakers win, you can make an argument that Kobe ball hogged tonight, but the guy was hot and on fire... you can only fault him when they lose.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Do not generalise fan bases, please.

- *Premier*

i have not read every single post but i think there are several key rules to determine whether kobes actions are to the detriment of his team performance.

the number one thing should be, did/does he lead his team in field goal %age. today yes (relative to the amount of shot he took). most days no. off all the starters on the lakers kobe has the worst field goal %age. if he (like lebron) was at the top of his team in terms of this, he can take all the shots in the world, becoz he is helping his team. i understand that kobe could take five shots a game and make all 5 of them, but if have the WORST! fg%age of ur teams starters, he should atleast consider passing more, maybe like he did when he was a media darling back when they were winning championships.

looking at hollinger player statistics. kobe leads the league with a 34.4% usage rate. of the other 4 that follow him (iverson, wade, mcgrady, bron) he has by far the lowest assist rate, 12, compared to 4th worst 15.5. he is worst in every major catergory except fg%ages to tmac, and rebounds to iverson, where he is in both cases 2nd worse. now this comparison by no means suggests kobe is a rubbish player. it shows that of the other 4 elite players in terms of ball handling responsibilities play more efficiently than kobe does. the lakers are 3rd out of those 5 teams in terms of win %age, tho houston should have an asterisk next to its.

i hope these numbers can show laker fans that maybe, just maybe there are other players who contribute at an equal level or more to their teams success, and at times, just like everyone else, kobe's actions do not lead to optimum results for his team, maybe more so than other elite players in the nba. 

if u take anything away from it, just atleast accept that if he did pass more to his team mates who have a higher field goal %age, the team would be more efficient. no one would complain if he led his team in shooting %ages and took 45 shots a night. just as no one is knocking the 62 pts, they are just commenting on the trend of not passing, u cant take individual game performance as proof. kobe would be on track for the greatest season in nba history if he repeated his first week performance, tony delk (career average of 9pts, on .400 shooting) would be the greatest player of all time after his 53 pt performance on 20 of 27 shooting against sacramento back when they were good.

for one night, i congratulate kobe. best scoring performance in decades (david robinsons last game of the season 73 for the scoring title shouldn't count). I mean WOW 18-31 shooting is ridiculous, i haven't seen a shooting display that good in 10 days, lebron 19-29  jks jks jks, i concede 22-25 from free throw line is better than 9 of 10.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> yes. and thats why tonights game shooting over 30 times is not a good sign for the lakers. The lakers win when kobe shoots the ball less, as shown by the winning in december compared to the rest of the year
> 
> 22.6 is a great number.


A couple points, the whole "Kobe shoots his team out of the game" angle is overblown. Here is a stat, Kobe shoots more in wins than in losses, that's a fact for the whole season. 

Secondly, I don't think it's at all reasonable to claim he is going to start jacking up shots at a ridiculous rate now, just because he took 31 shots in a game where he scored 62 points. Any guard, who has the best shot selection in the world, who wants to win the game as badly as Kobe does, would have done what Kobe did. If they wouldn't, they're just not that smart. You win the easiest way possible. 

Couple that with my first point, and I think people are way too harsh on Kobe.


----------



## Ballin101 (Nov 4, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sir Patchwork said:


> A couple points, the whole "Kobe shoots his team out of the game" angle is overblown. Here is a stat, Kobe shoots more in wins than in losses, that's a fact for the whole season.
> 
> Secondly, I don't think it's at all reasonable to claim he is going to start jacking up shots at a ridiculous rate now, just because he took 31 shots in a game where he scored 62 points. Any guard, who has the best shot selection in the world, who wants to win the game as badly as Kobe does, would have done what Kobe did. If they wouldn't, they're just not that smart. You win the easiest way possible.
> 
> Couple that with my first point, and I think people are way too harsh on Kobe.


Amen to that last sentence.

Absolutely ridiculous night by Kobe. Period. Nothing further needs to be said.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

And through it all, the Lakers are 14-11 having played one of the five toughest schedules of any team so far. Through it all, with Kobe shooting his team out of games for the sake of padding his stats. With him taking horrible shots and never looking to pass to his teammates. The Lakers are a 7th seed right now, and Kobe has a pretty bad supporting cast. Lamar Odom is good, but is not an all-star, never has been, isn't this year, and probably never will be. After that though, it gets ugly. Smush Parker, Brian Cook, Chris Mihm, Devean George, Luke Walton? 

As Tim Legler said before the season, "I'm looking up and down the roster and wondering how they're going to win games." but it's been Kobe carrying them. Even with his critics riding him as hard as they do, it can't be denied the record the Lakers have with Kobe almost single handedly doing the job. 

That's how you know he is the creme of the crop as far as perimeter players go. He is the standard. Infact, Kobe has never had a nickname, and most superstars do, so that's my new nickname for him. The standard, because that's exactly what he is. Every guard in the game, if not compared to Jordan, is automatically compared to Kobe to justify whether they have a case for being best perimeter player in the league.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Coming from a guy who generally hates Kobe Bryant's demeanor, attitude and overall personality, this is one of the most incredible individual performances I've ever seen. The last half of the third was simply a video game.

Incredible statline and most importantly, the Lakers got the win. Would've liked to see him in there longer, actually, but I completely understand wanting to avoid injury.

I stopped reading somewhere around post 110. Everyone talking about zero assists.

I remember Damon Stoudamire having something like 54 points last year for Portland without getting a rebound, and all the wingnuts on the Blazer board were ripping into him over it. What an incredibly stupid thing to argue and criticize.

In conclusion, this game proves two things. 1) Wilt Chamberlain's record will never be broken. 2) Dahntay Jones really is an amazing defender.


----------



## underhill_101 (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

i wish he had played in the 4th.... just imagine if he had gotten 70!!!


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

A few Laker Board faithfull probably wonder why i havent posted, probably because im to busy enjoying the fact that 62 pts in 32 mins is quite possibly the best scoring display in the past 25 years, is there any doubt who the best BASKETBALL PLAYER in the NBA is? Seriously, someone try to argue with me, Kobes outing today was historic, godly, monumental.

62 points....32 mins.


I rest My Case.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



LakerLunatic said:


> A few Laker Board faithfull probably wonder why i havent posted


You mean the other 15-year-old LakerLunatic groupies that all have the same IP as you?

Nah, no one's wondering anything about you.


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Rawse said:


> You mean the other 15-year-old LakerLunatic groupies that all have the same IP as you?
> 
> Nah, no one's wondering anything about you.


Please do not bait other posters.

- *Premier*


----------



## LakerLunatic (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I Lakerlunatic.

Officially Proclaim To All You Haters.



If Dwayne Wade Ever Scores 62 Points In 32 Mins Or Less, I Will Never Go On Basketballboards Again In My Entire Life.

He Has His Whole Career To Do It Too.

I Will Never Ever Go On This Again, If Wade Can Do That.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I think the thread is nearing the end when the Lunatic shows up.. really..


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



LakerLunatic said:


> Please do not bait other posters.
> 
> - *Premier*


Yet ironically enough, the team who's beaten your team up and down the court four of the last five meetings. And the team that was part of the NBA's game of the year on Monday.

Good luck with your multiple handles and derivative, tiresome schtick.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*

Best game Kobe has ever had, and one of the greatest scoring games in the history of basketball. What a joy to watch.

And lmao at the people who criticize Kobe's 0 assists. If he consciously stopped shooting the ball he would be sabotaging the team; he had no reason to pass to teammates because he was hot enough to score 62 points extremely efficiently (58%+ FG%, 22 FTM). 



wadeshaqeddie said:


> they turned it around when kobe didnt ballhog
> 
> last 9 games (before tonighta)
> 
> ...


The exact same thing can be said about LeBron James; that when he shoots less and/or passes more, his team wins. You don't seem to understand that when your teammates aren't doing anything, or when you're hot, you're going to take a lot of shots because that's the only way you're going to keep your team in the game. 



rawse said:


> 2) Dahntay Jones really is an amazing defender.


Best post in this thread. 



Amareca said:


> Well the problem with that is that Kobe has way way more 10-35FG shooting nights than this..
> 
> And yeah Steve Nash is a PG but it's about the mentality of your team captain, Tim Duncan is the same...
> I doubt Duncan would ever take that many shots and you know that if he wanted to he could do that every now and then.


Meh. Jordan, Kareem, Shaq, and all sorts of great HOF scorers have taken that many shots. They all were pretty successful, winning a combined 14 championships among them.


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

LOL lakerlunatic, i like ur declaration, of course dwayne wade will never get 62pts in 32, at some stage every player on the other team would hold hands in a semi-circle around the ring forcing him to take jumpshots.

Im not trying to take away from kobe's night, but who here reckons lebron will drop 70 one day?

i personally believe it will happen 21st january 2008, 73 pts
24/39 shooting , 19/23 free throws 6/11 3pters 

im just mucking around with the date, but i do see him making 73 or close to that with those shooting numbers, he'll have more assists than kobe when he gets his career high tho


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

wow, the other night's loss to the Rox musta really upset him, lol... what an explosion


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



TracywtFacy said:


> wow, the other night's loss to the Rox musta really upset him, lol... what an explosion


Actually that's true. He mentioned in the postgame commentary that he took the Rockets loss on Sunday hard and decided that against the Mavs he'd come out....aggressive.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

What a godly performance. Remember, Jordan got his career-high of 69 in an overtime game in which he played nearly every minute.

And the people who are criticizing Kobe for 0 assists are probably the same people who criticize David Robinson for scoring 71. For ****'s sake, swallow your pride. A rival scored more than your favourite player ever has and probably ever will. Things like these happen.


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Kobe's performance entertained me so much that I don't really care about Laker fans bashing Wade over this anymore. 

I guess I'm saying Kobe-supporters have all the right to gloat for the rest of the season. Beyond godlike for Kobe.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Krstic All Star said:


> We already knew that Kobe can score, when he's able to lead a team, then it'll be news.


Best post in the thread.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Spriggan said:


> I love how people keep acting like scoring 62 points in 3 quarters is just some regular old thing.


I can do it!

I swear!

Petey, the Nets starting SG, after Vince Carter is traded for Garnett!

-Petey


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Fun fact: Phil Jackson asked Kobe if he wanted to go back into the game with 9 minutes left, but Kobe turned him down.


He should had gone in just to put the screws to the Mavs.

-Petey


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Thanks to wadeshaqdaddy for actually doing some work.

Best post in thread as a result.

Kobe is IMO the most talented player in the NBA. But not by a large margin. He is certainly not the best player. And one phenomenal game certainly does not prove otherwise.

I understand the argument that the hot hand keeps shooting. But seriously, even a 60% shot attempt should be declined when you can pass to a 7-footer for an uncontested dunk instead.

Now with a 30 point lead, what would the downside be of passing to your teammates a few times, even if they missed their shots?

I don't think Kobe is a good team player, and I don't think he or his fans really understand what it takes to win in basketball.

I also think Kobe's ability showed last night, and I don't know if anyone, including MJ, could have done what Kobe did last night.


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Wow. 62 points in 3 quarters and people are talking about the 0 assists. I still can't believe it was even mentioned. I mean, 62 in 3 quarters? That's just simply unbelievable. I just wish the game was closer so we could have seen it last longer.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

i dont get it?

whenever they talk about Shaq in a thread they lock it and whenever they talk about Kobe its all good.
There sure alot of Shaq haters and Kobe lovers oh well.
62points in 3 quarter is amazing damn ESPN for not televising the game.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

this thread belongs in the hof.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I got to give props to my man, Kobe. 62 through 3 quaters was amazing indeed. I would have loved to see him get the chance to finish it out, but ala the Lakers were classy and didn't want to add further insult to injury upon the mavs. Kobe could have very well have gone for 80+ the way he was scoring so effeciently and consistently. To all the ridiculous arguments in this thread, I got to just shrug them off. "Haters marry Hater b1tches and have hater kids" ~ Kanye West. What Kobe did was flat out amazing, assists or no assists. Kobe is the team's utility man. If they need scoring, he's gonna score in bunches...if they need a facilitator and distributor, he can do that. etc.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Wow, that's unbelievable. He was just hot, I'd have liked him to aim for 70 points, but this performance just eclipses Tmac's 62 points. In 3 quarters? Man..

Kobe and Tmac together could just form a team on the Rockets, each taking 40 shots a night.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

the game should be taken for what it was - 1 game. an incredible offensive performance. a big win at home. a showcase for an incredible talent.

taking away much more than that from this 1 game is ridiculous. those discussing it in negative terms need to get a grip. his ts% was 74%. his team won in a romp. he came out aggressive after a bad loss at home in which he was far less aggressive. it worked. end of story. 1 game, 1 incredible performance, 1 win.

never in nba history has a guy with 3 championships been accused of having no idea of how to win more than kobe bryant.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Simply the best


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> Simply the best


Better than all the rest.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



The Mad Viking said:


> Kobe is IMO the most talented player in the NBA. But not by a large margin. He is certainly not the best player. And one phenomenal game certainly does not prove otherwise.


what's the difference between most talented and best?



> I understand the argument that the hot hand keeps shooting. But seriously, even a 60% shot attempt should be declined when you can pass to a 7-footer for an uncontested dunk instead.
> 
> Now with a 30 point lead, what would the downside be of passing to your teammates a few times, even if they missed their shots?


The age old Kobe Conundrum, if he score 100 points on 1 FGA, he shot the ball too much. If he takes 0 FGA and has 40 assist, he's proving a point. Kobe scored 62 points on 31 shots, and had only 2 turnovers, why can't you just tip your hat?



> I don't think Kobe is a good team player, and I don't think he or his fans really understand what it takes to win in basketball.


Well his team has a winning percentage over 500. He's also won three NBA titles. He won the game last night. Kobe seems to have a darn good track record win it comes to wins, not bad for someone who you say "doesn't understand what it takes to win in basketball."


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Nice record for him.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

well lets see IV, Garnett is most talented player in the NBA but he is not better than Duncan.


----------



## Pj5 (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

This win only proved things :

1)Dallas news people should start thinking twice about the things they write. For the past few days, all you see is praise for the Mavs being successful at playing 2 point guards at the same time, being more scrappy on defense etc.. I guess this serves as a lesson for both them and the Mavs too.. they've gotta remember that the season is young and no statements are made unless you win a championship and you establish consistency in 82 games. 

2)This says a lot about how much of a strategist Phil Jackson is. Once he figured out that Dallas couldn't guard Kobe.. he just kept exploiting that weakness. Seriously, what kind of idiot would not exploit a weakness when he clearly sees one!? I guess Kobe's reputation is the only thing that separates him from the other greats. If this were the Spurs and Pop notices that Duncan is obliterating Dallas, wouldn't he keep going back to him till he somehow gets cold or till the end? Same goes for Mcgrady, Wade, Shaq, Ray Allen or any person who can inflict the most damage on a team. Yet if any of those people I mentioned did that to Dallas, they would get nothing but praise but since it's Kobe, he's a ball hog... right?!?!? (Questioning some people's logic).

Seriously I'm a very big Mavs fan but I honestly realize the team has ways to go and I do not like Kobe's attitude, I don't like the way he carried himself back in the time when the Lakers were winning championships.. heck I'll never respect the guy... but I have great respect for his production and for him and Phil to exploit a weakness like that just shows that they have a lot of common sense.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Had no idea about this until I came to the board. Amazing...wish the Mavs would've made more of a game of it. 

Didn't realize until now that I really want to see someone score 80 pts. I want to see someone casually drain half court shots during the game. Block a shot with his hat. Fire beams from his eyes, whatever.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



MiamiHeat03 said:


> well lets see IV, Garnett is most talented player in the NBA but he is not better than Duncan.


That's not what I asked you, and I'm not saying that I agree or disagree. So what is the difference between the 'most talented' and best player in the NBA?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

the best player is the one who IS the best player. the most talented is the one who COULD BE the best player if they put it all together.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> That's not what I asked you, and I'm not saying that I agree or disagree. So what is the difference between the 'most talented' and best player in the NBA?


most talented equals a vast array of skills, and the best players are the ones who know exactly how to use them.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

He had like 20 in the 1st qtr when I went to bed. He typically owns the Mavs so I expected him to get 50 tonight. But I'm following the bottomline on ESPN this morning, and I see Kobe with 62 pts in a BLOWOUT(so I thought Phil must've left him in the 4th to pad his stats a bit), but then I read *DIDN'T PLAY THE 4TH QTR* . That's freaking ridiculous and he didn't even hit that many 3s.

Congrats to Kobe on the most ridiculous night for an NBA player in decades. I guess this is what losing to a game winning layup by T-mac does to you . He talked a LOT abt the LAST game in his post game conference.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



kflo said:


> the best player is the one who IS the best player. the most talented is the one who COULD BE the best player if they put it all together.


Then it's safe to say Garnett COULD BE better than Duncan he's just not?



> well lets see IV, Garnett is most talented player in the NBA but he is not better than Duncan.


KG is one of the most talented, if the most talented player, and he's arguably the best overall. When compared to Duncan, I'm not sure if Tim isn't just as talented, he's just not as athletic. Tim Duncan has been on the all nba offensive and defensive teams every year of his career. He's been first team each year with the except of once or twice. KG has as well, so talent wise their career acheivements have been very similar. They both been in the NBA about 10 years. KG seems to get the 'more talented' label because he's more atheletic. I don't think that necessary means he has more talent than Tim Duncan.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



SPMJ said:


> He had like 20 in the 1st qtr when I went to bed. He typically owns the Mavs so I expected him to get 50 tonight. But I'm following the bottomline on ESPN this morning, and I see Kobe with 62 pts in a BLOWOUT(so I thought Phil must've left him in the 4th to pad his stats a bit), but then I read *DIDN'T PLAY THE 4TH QTR* . That's freaking ridiculous and he didn't even hit that many 3s.
> 
> Congrats to Kobe on the most ridiculous night for an NBA player in decades. *I guess this is what losing to a game winning layup by T-mac does to you* . He talked a LOT abt the LAST game in his post game conference.



:laugh: I was waiting for you to throw Tmac into this post somehow! :bsmile:


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

GIVE KOBE HIS PROPS!!!

The guy scored 62 points in 3 quarters and did it EFFICIENTLY! 

He deserves to be knocked on other nights but there were too many haters on this thread and they made some stupid comments. Kobe had the game of his life and everyone was saying he got 0 assists. I didn't realize the Kobe haters were so bad. I always disliked Kobe for his selfishness, but tonight he was feeling it so he deserved to take shots. He played within himself and had an amazing game. Go Kobe!!! Lakers always beotches!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

*Hi Guys!*


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> why wouldnt they come? This is how kobe has been this season
> 
> kobe has had a lot of high fga low assist games this year. When he is making his shots like he is tonight he is an amazing upstoppable player, but when he isnt you see
> 16-31
> ...


 16-31 is an excellent shooting percentage


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



BEEZ said:


> 16-31 is an excellent shooting percentage


Why is this thread so long? Great game for the Kobester, off to work now. Peace.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I don't know if this point has been made, this thread is so damn long...but I did watch the game.

Kobe could have been the next Jordan (talent wise), but the exhibition like he put on after the quarter was over was childish, ego-driven...in other words, something Michael would never display.

In case you missed it, Kobe excited the crowd by throwing his hand to his ear (that's not so bad) but then to stand out and pound his chest like he is the greatest...he carries himself like a rook or second year player. Is there so much difference in the games of 10-15 years ago? 

Just let us rate your greatness Kobe...don't act like a 6 year old.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> I don't know if this point has been made, this thread is so damn long...but I did watch the game.
> 
> Kobe could have been the next Jordan (talent wise), but the exhibition like he put on after the quarter was over was childish, ego-driven...in other words, something Michael would never display.
> 
> ...


Don't be such a curmudgeon. Enjoy yourself.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

How does a guy get 25 freethrow attempts? 
How does a guy get off 31 shots in 3 quarters?
How does he not get a single assist?

I just told my "when the lakers are winning lover" coworker that I'll take Kobe scoring 60+ a night, that means they'll lose 75% of their games. 

Notice not a single other laker was in double digits scoring. Only guy who had a great game was Kobe and that wont work in the future.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

This is one long *** thread, so I'm not gonna read through a lot of responses. But it's hard enough for anyone to score that many points in a single game even if you were to take all of your teams shots.

Factor in fatigue along with having multiple defenders on you (or even just a single hand in your face, for that matter) and scoring 62 points in like 32 minutes is damn near impossible for just about anyone.

I'm definitely not a Kobe fan... or a Laker fan for that matter; but you have to give props when props are due.

Soak this in, Laker fans because this could be the last time you hear such a thing from me... Nice job, Kobe.


Ugh. I feel so dirty now.


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



THE'clip'SHOW said:


> How does a guy get 25 freethrow attempts?
> How does a guy get off 31 shots in 3 quarters?
> 
> I just told my "when the lakers are winning lover" coworker that I'll take Kobe scoring 60+ a night, that means they'll lose 75% of their games.
> ...


But it was a blowout win, so who gives a ****.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Who deserves more prasin*

a player who scores 35 pts and has 19 ast and being a team player or a player who scores 62 and no ast and playing like its a one man sport?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



THE'clip'SHOW said:


> I just told my "when the lakers are winning lover" coworker that I'll take Kobe scoring 60+ a night, *that means they'll lose 75% of their games. *


Actually when Kobe scores 60 or more points the Lakers have *won* 100% of their games.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Well the Lakers are catching up to the Clippers and by the middle of January, they'll have a better record, so I'm not stressing.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



SheedSoNasty said:


> ...But it's hard enough for anyone to score that many points in a single game even if you were to take all of your teams shots.
> 
> Factor in fatigue along with having multiple defenders on you (or even just a single hand in your face, for that matter) and scoring 62 points in like 32 minutes is damn near impossible for just about anyone.
> 
> Ugh. I feel so dirty now.


Fatigue is not a factor if you're so ego driven and self absorbed. He said himself, he gave the fans an "early Christmas present".

God's gift to man: KOBE.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> In case you missed it, Kobe excited the crowd by throwing his hand to his ear (that's not so bad) but then to stand out and pound his chest like he is the greatest...he carries himself like a rook or second year player. Is there so much difference in the games of 10-15 years ago?


God forbid he use his fans as a home court advantage, how childish!


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

If the person with 19 assists had no points he would still deserve the same, if not more praise. Scoring that much with no assists is pathetic.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



HKF said:


> Well the Lakers are catching up to the Clippers and by the middle of January, they'll have a better record, so I'm not stressing.


wow Kobe has 60+ in one game and the lakers play good on a fairly easy road trip and now they're the better team.
LOL
Can't wait for Corey and Z to get back.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

:|


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Chauncey Billups, excellent all-around game.


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

You're right to an extent. Nobody else needed to have a good game when someone is that hot. The NBA is about taking advantage of matchups until the other team takes it away. Dallas never took Kobe out of it and in turn he dropped 62 and they lost by 20.

Point is no one needs to score when Kobe has it rolling like this. Now if he misses a few in a row and people are double teaming that is when you pass to Smush, Mihm, Odom, etc. Every game is different. You do what it takes to win the game and if that calls for 62 so be it. At the end of night the W is all that matters.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

...If the Mavs are gonna pretty much give him everything e wants for the night, why the hell shouldnt he teach them to respect his shot. They did the same thing to Steve Nash last playoffs and no one called Nash on it, why? We all know that Kobe is alone out there, why shouldnt he torch a team that will do that?


----------



## 22ryno (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Depends on if both teams won. If they did both guys should get praising but 62 points in 3 quarters is plain nuts.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



VeN said:


> ...If the Mavs are gonna pretty much give him everything e wants for the night, why the hell shouldnt he teach them to respect his shot. They did the same thing to Steve Nash last playoffs and no one called Nash on it, why? We all know that Kobe is alone out there, why shouldnt he torch a team that will do that?


not a good comparison. nash is one of the top in assist players thats why no1 jumped on him.
and if they gave kobe the shot what makes his players any diffrent i highly doubt they didn't just let kobe take the shot and not his players. after all 3 of his players were tied at 8 points a piece as sec highest on the team so i dont buy that theory every team knows kobe is the big scorer on the lakers no1 is gonna just let him score gettin another player involved woulda prolly made it better on the team inless one player was holding the pocession even mike and mike on espn were laughing about the other players pts on the lakers and possesion time


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

not enough information to make an informed decision. did either score efficiently? did either have their team win? did they do anything else? 

sounds like both had pretty good games. did the 62 points come in 3 qtrs of a blowout win? that would be pretty rare if it did.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> a player who scores 35 pts and has 19 ast and being a team player or a player who scores 62 and no ast and playing like its a one man sport?


One is a point guard and the other is a shooting guard. They both did their job well, and their teams won.


----------



## nima86 (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

lol at the haters it isnt the fact he scored 62 but how he did it in 3 quarters. Nice stats by chauncer but If Chauncey did that in 3 quarters that would be amazing too


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

*EDIT*

for example, if T.J. Ford passed to redd, and redd hits a three with a hand in his ****** face, Ford gets credited with an assist. He didnt do **** and he gets this overrated stat called an ASSIST

and a pass by kobe doesnt always gives him credit for an "assist", when kobes double teamed it might take kobe to throw a pass to smush on the three point line, defense then collapse on smush, then smush passes to odom for an easy layup. an easy layup by odom was created by kobe. you get my ****** point you senseless kobe haters 

plus, if you could hit any shots with 2 or 3 hands in your face, WHY THE HELL WOULD YOU WANT TO PASS IT? its not like the lakers have other great shooters like kobe. 

its just ridiculous how youre judging a player's performance solely on an overrated stat

and its quite funny too LMAO~! :clap: 

i can just see many of the haters saying, "damn i wish our team had a player just like kobe, but i guess its easier to hate him since we'll never get him!" LMAO ROFL

-- *Please, no personal attacks, and no masked cursing, thanks.*


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

He scored 62 points on 31 shots, added 8 rebounds, 3 steals in only 33 minutes of play, and they blew the 3rd best team in the NBA out of the water. Kobe outscored them Mavs by himself for crying out loud through 3 quarters. Chauncey Billups scored 29 points with 19 assists, and he played 41 minutes as the Pistons beat the sub-par Sacramento Kings. If those are the two performances you are comparing, then this is very easy. 28 and 19 is no joke, but scoring 62 points in 33 minutes is one of the few feats that tops Billups' performance quite easily.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

btw - what's better - rushing for 230 yards in 3 quarters or passing for 200 yards and rushing for 100 yards in a game?

answer - who gives a rats arse - they're both great performances.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

@kflo: repped 

Let's pretend that we don't know about who pistons_idol is talking about. Dude please, just let it go, the only pathetic thing about yesterday/today is your sorry ***.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Only when Kobe scores 62 on an awsome percentage and complements his play with 8 rebounds and 3 steals (adding only 2 TOs), a thread like this can happen. 23 freaking pages people, and half of which are saying that he had no assissts. So let me get this straight; if the stats would say 2 or maybe 3 ast, the situation would be completely different? Because we all know that when a player had errupted for 60+ points, each and every time he had a bunch of assissts too, just to keep everybody hapy...just let it go; Kobe was amazing, give props where they are due, call it a day and move on. Hate him again tommorow, or the day after for all I care. But please try to shut up for once and let the man have his moment.

peace


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Hotep!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

o yeah i forgot.. billups a point guard

kobes a shooting guard

billup's job is to pass the ball

kobe's job is to shoot the ball

how ****in simple is that?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

kobe bryant had 62 points and the dallas mavericks had 61 points at the end of the third quarter.

look at that statement. Then see that the score was 95-61.

after you see that, keep on complaining that kobe's game hurt our team.

Kobe Bryant had one of the most amazing games in the history of basketball and all you can point out is his 0 assists.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

From Elias Sports Bureau:



> • Kobe Bryant scored 62 points Tuesday night, all in the first three quarters. *Heading into the fourth quarter, Kobe had outscored the Mavericks 62-61. No player in NBA history has ever outscored the opposing team over the course of an entire game.*
> 
> • Bryant played only 33 minutes. Since 1960, only three other NBA players scored 60-plus points in fewer than 40 minutes: Jerry West (63 points in 39 minutes on Jan. 17, 1962), George Gervin (63 points in 33 minutes on April 9, 1978) and Karl Malone (61 points in 33 minutes on Jan. 27, 1990).
> 
> • Kobe scored 43 points against Dallas on Dec. 12. The last NBA player to score 105-plus points against one team over two games was David Robinson, who put up 112 against the Clippers in March-April 1994.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

When I first saw this line on a sports ticker this morning I thought the game must of gone into overtime or something. The guy did it in (just over?) 30 minutes! That's insane, you're scoring more then two points per minute for every one minute you're in the game!

He could've got 80 man!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

*points to avatar*


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Any Mavs fans in this thread?


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



shookem said:


> When I first saw this line on a sports ticker this morning I thought the game must of gone into overtime or something. The guy did it in (just over?) 30 minutes! That's insane, you're scoring more then two points per minute for every one minute you're in the game!
> 
> He could've got 80 man!


Yes, it was incredible.


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



socco said:


> He'll end up with less than 45...



I'll have to check on this, but I believe 62 is greater than 45.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



magohaydz said:


> I think Kobe has forgotten what an assist is! I know he hasnt got a great deal of talent to help him out, but the Triangle only works when there is more than one person shooting the ball! A couple of years ago I thought he was going to be as good as Jordan was in his prime - it aint gunna happen now. Jordan played for the team first, himself second. Kobe doesnt seem to do that anymore.


He took 31 shots. How many times do you think Jordan took more than 31 shots?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> Any Mavs fans in this thread?


Hush, I'm blue.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

:laugh:

man yall got your tails kicked by Kobe last night, sorry for rubbing it in


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



magohaydz said:


> Just to reitterate my last post, he's shot half the teams attempts! Why does the phrase "Ball Hog" spring to mind? :biggrin:


He took 43% of his teams shots. He made 50% of his team's field goals. Not to mention the 22 free throws. This is something you think is a bad thing?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Everyone gets their season highs against the Mavs. They are such an UNBELIEVABLY pathetic defensive team. Seriously. Luther Head scored 28 on them in like his 10th ever NBA game.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



nima86 said:


> lol at the haters it isnt the fact he scored 62 but how he did it in 3 quarters. Nice stats by chauncer but If Chauncey did that in 3 quarters that would be amazing too


if billups didn't have so many assist he could easily get 62 in the 3rd a true good ball holder finds good feeds for their teamates finds them open buckets and gets them involved in the game.lets see 19 assist how many points would that be if he took the shots himself including shot assist attempt feeds to his players.being a good team player is what makes you a good player not how many pts you can get and how many times you can get to the free throw line.period that teach you how to be a team player in college dont they?how many open shots did kobe give his teamates?the second highest scorers on his team were 3 tied with 08 pts


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> 62 points, but a fat ZERO assists to his 31 FGA and 25 FTA, the guy will never "lead" a team anywhere.


So you would be unhappy with a shooting guard on your team who averaged 62 points a game on 58% shooting with 0 zero assists and 8 boards.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> :laugh:
> 
> man yall got your tails kicked by Kobe last night, sorry for rubbing it in


Yep...and the time zone we're in means we stayed up past midnight to watch.

A double ***-kicking. :brokenhea


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> If Kobe is THIS good, as in as good as he has played in this game.. it has shown that no matter how bad his teammates are Kobe can take 50 shots or so and win against the best teams in the league


He only took 31 shots.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Kirk64 said:


> So you would be unhappy with a shooting guard on your team who averaged 62 points a game on 58% shooting with 0 zero assists and 8 boards.


 If it were Boris Diaw he's be scheduling a parade and keys to the city. Not to mention talking some junk about how a scorer scores, and the point guard makes the plays. yadda yadda yadda.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> if billups didn't have so many assist he could easily get 62


WHAT!?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> if billups didn't have so many assist he could easily get 62 in the 3rd a true good ball holder finds good feeds for their teamates finds them open buckets and gets them involved in the game.lets see 19 assist how many points would that be if he took the shots himself including shot assist attempt feeds to his players.being a good team player is what makes you a good player not how many pts you can get and how many times you can get to the free throw line.period that teach you how to be a team player in college dont they?how many open shots did kobe give his teamates?the second highest scorers on his team were 3 tied with 08 pts


see - here's where you are confused. a true good baller does what it takes to win - takes advantage of what's available.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Tragedy said:


> WHAT!?


 35 points 19 assist lets see kobe beat that. everyone knows you can score a bucket if your selfish and drive to the bucket, it's amazing when your so unselfish you can feed shots to other players have faith in your other players to get the job done.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 35 points 19 assist lets see kobe beat that. everyone knows you can score a bucket if your unselfish and drive to the bucket, it's amazing when you know you can and you still have faith in your other players do get the job done.


 no, not the 35 points and 19 assists part.

You said Billups could have scored 62 instead.

How did you come to that conclusion?


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



THE'clip'SHOW said:


> wow Kobe has 60+ in one game and the lakers play good on a *fairly easy* road trip and now they're the better team.
> LOL
> Can't wait for Corey and Z to get back.


before the road trip we were 7-9. We started off against a very good bucks team which we blew out by 19, then it was an easy win against the raps, then we played a bulls team that had a same record than us. we beat them by 13. we are now 10-9. Then we lost against the twolves. Then, at a 10-10 record, we ended the mavs' 5 game winning streak and they were 15-5. Then to round out the road trip, we played a memphis team that slaughtered us last time, and we beat them by 15, although it shouldve been more.

this is how it broke down over the "easy" road trip:

us: 7-9 vs bucks: 9-7 (W)
us: 8-9 vs raptors: 3-17 (W)
us: 9-9 vs Bulls: 9-9 (W)
us: 10-9 vs twolves: 12-6 (L)
us: 10-10 vs Mavs: 15-5 (W)
us: 11-10 vs Grizzlies: 13-8 (W)

only 1 sub-500 team and before this road trip, we were considered a bad team,so i'd say that this wasnt just some easy road trip


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Tragedy said:


> no, not the 35 points and 19 assists part.
> 
> You said Billups could have scored 62 instead.
> 
> How did you come to that conclusion?


 if he didn't pass shots up and assist his players of course he could have. any player can score alot of points if their not a team player but when your a team player you give your team assist. that means 19 players scored off billups feed. i'll praise kobe when he can give his teamates 19 assist.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Because it is a TEAM game, and playing like that you'll never get the best out of your teammates.


Do you feel the same way about a running back who gains 300 yards and scores 5 touchdowns?



Amareca said:


> Look why Steve Nash is succesful with whatever players he is going to war. He's giving them chances if they make it or not he wants them to take shots they like.


Is that the same Steve Nash who, at the age of 30, has zero titles, just one 1st team all-NBA selection, has endured seasons on three sub-.500 teams, and is a sieve on defense?



Amareca said:


> And it's not like the rest of the team didn't make any shots, they shot 54% as a team and considering the amount of time that Kobe controls the ball on offense 0 assists is just horrible.


Actually they shot 50% as a team. Players other than Kobe shot 43.9%.[/QUOTE]



Amareca said:


> Worst apg season for Kobe since his 3rd year in the NBA.


Are you aware that he is a shooting guard, and that his apg is better than average for a shooting guard?


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



kflo said:


> see - here's where you are confused. a true good baller does what it takes to win - takes advantage of what's available.[/QUOTE
> since when did a team become one person is kobe a exception? 0 assist he didn't even help his team score a bucket thats a sad statistic yet he got 62 points and only 3 people got 08 points. like i said when kobe gets 35 points and gives his squad 19 assist then i'll be impressed. till then his 62 points are not even equaled to 19 assist cause the assist could easily be exchanged as points but it's called team work.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



mjm1 said:


> 62 points, 0 assists.


Would you be happy with that on regular basis from your shooting guard, taking into account that he shoots 58%?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

STOP THE MADNESS!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

What? One thread was not enough for this topic?


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

i dont understand how kobe did not help his team? They beat a top 5 team, and it wasn't a regular game it was a complete blowout, great players do what is needed, if kobe needed 15 assist he would try to do it, he did what was needed, kobe was something else last night


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



futuristxen said:


> You can't win a championship with one guy shooting the ball 40 times a night trying to get 80.


Jordan took 49 shots against the Magic on 1/16/93. Guess who won the championship that year?


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Personfan said:


> You could call me a hater if you want, I just don't see how this approach helps them win 45-50 games.
> 
> 
> > They are on a pace to win 47 games.


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



O2K said:


> i dont understand how kobe did not help his team? They beat a top 5 team, and it wasn't a regular game it was a complete blowout, great players do what is needed, if kobe needed 15 assist he would try to do it, he did what was needed, kobe was something else last night


he helped himself get higher on the all star ballot, he humilated his teamatesby making them feel like by standers.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Jinx thread: Kobe with 32 before halftime*



Amareca said:


> Well the problem with that is that Kobe has way way more 10-35FG shooting nights than this.
> 
> 
> > No, he doesn't. 10-35 is 28.6%. He shot 58.0% last night. Since his season average is 44.8%, we can see that on average, his % is closer to last night's performance than it is to a 10-35 performance.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> what's the difference between most talented and best?


Obviously it is how you use your talents. There have probably been 100 more talented players than either Larry Bird or John Stockton. But probably not 10 better than Bird, and maybe 3 better PGs than Stockton.



> The age old Kobe Conundrum, if he score 100 points on 1 FGA, he shot the ball too much. If he takes 0 FGA and has 40 assist, he's proving a point. Kobe scored 62 points on 31 shots, and had only 2 turnovers, why can't you just tip your hat?


 :king: 

Would you settle for me tipping my crown?



> Well his team has a winning percentage over 500. He's also won three NBA titles. He won the game last night. Kobe seems to have a darn good track record win it comes to wins, not bad for someone who you say "doesn't understand what it takes to win in basketball."


Well, I may have over-generalized. But winning in basketball is a team thing. Watching Kobe try and fail over and over against Tayshaun Prince in the FINALS made me wonder about the mans brain. Really, he was the 4th best matchup on the floor, but he was determined to do the shooting.

Great players make their teammates better. With a 30 point lead, shooting threes instead of setting up your teammates is selfish and does not make your teammates better. No matter how good you are. Is that hard to comprehend?

If he did in fact turn down Phil's offer to put him back in during the 4Q, that is a good sign.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21 (Apr 27, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> he helped himself get higher on the all star ballot, he humilated his teamatesby making them feel like by standers.


Please close this thread, you are a pure hater. Kobe scored 62 in 3 quarters and if he played the 4th quarter he probably would be the 2nd high scorer of all time behind Wilts monster games.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



THE'clip'SHOW said:


> How does a guy get 25 freethrow attempts?
> How does a guy get off 31 shots in 3 quarters?
> How does he not get a single assist?
> 
> ...


Why are people trying to infer something negative from this game? What does this one game have anything to do with the rest of the season? You say that you'd take Kobe scoring 60+ a night because they'll lose 3/4ths of those games on the same night that Kobe scores 60+ in a *30+ point win* over one of the top teams in the West. Nice one, Clipper fan.

It seems it all boils down to "Kobe had 62 points but no assists and no teammate scored over 9 points, so what I will do right now is completely ignore the fact that the Lakers won by over 30 and instead hate on Kobe, because that's what I do and that's who I am." 

This is one of the saddest and most embarrassing threads I've ever been a part of. Anyone who doesn't appreciate Kobe's performance last night is not a fan of the game of basketball, and that's that.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> kflo said:
> 
> 
> > see - here's where you are confused. a true good baller does what it takes to win - takes advantage of what's available.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

this thead should be stickied. it's classic.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe with a new NBA season high!*



Pistons_Idol said:


> well if kobe's not a leader and doesn't get his team involved it's gonna hurt the team in the long run kobe's not gonna score 62 every night. and if hes not ast his other teamates just goes to show he doesn't trust their ability and hes not a team player.alot of players have10 +ast a game and still come with high pts. and you cant say hes a team player if hes got 0 ast and 62 points if i didn't know better you would think he was out to humiliate his own teamates .


*Not needed.*


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Amareca said:


> Not sure how Kobe's 62 points resulted in the Mavs shooting 37% and losing the game


True, that probably had more to do with the type of NBA 1st team lockdown defense he plays.


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> and i love how you think not assisting your own teamates and smothering the ball so your scoring goes up so you look good and possibly get mvp is a regular thing,what kobe did is not surprising for the fact he has no assist you would except high scoring froma guy who didn't get his other teamates involved in the game. if every player on a team never asst their teamates alot of mvp's would be in the league but their would also be alot of unhappy players who want the ball more,i thought they taught you in college to share the ball it's a team sport.


Is there an Ignore feature on this Board?


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Pistons_Idol said:


> i'm 24 i'm not young i know a unselfish person when i see them 0 ast 62 pts rest of teamates 3 with 8 pts. enough said


Please do not attack other posters.

Thanks.

- *Premier*


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Kirk64 said:


> Is there an Ignore feature on this Board?


Yes. Please use it until his inevitable banning.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Kobe's otherworldly talented. On any given night he can shoot his team to victory. And on most nights he tries to do just that.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Kobe- 62
Mavs- 61

at the end of the 3rd

Thats UNREAL!


----------



## Kirk64 (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> The lakers win when kobe passes the ball as the latest lakers stretch shows,


The game before last he had 6 assists and the Lakers scored 74 points and lost.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Kobe for MVP!*

If the Lakers move into first place with the scrubs he has I'm going to nominate him for MVP!


Any haters who can't appreciate Kobe's game last night, or anybody that plays just as good is just a hater and always will be.


Kobe for MVP!


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Kobe for MVP!*

Ibtl


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Kobe for MVP!*

if Philly moves up in 1st place wait they are already there AI is MVP!!

35PPG on 45% WOW MVP numbers.


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Two things make a great player....talent and effort. Kobe is clearly the most talented player on the league. He also gives a superhuman effort to win on any given night. He's clearly the best basketball player on all nine planets (to put it as Shaq did). He's on the same level as Jordan. 

Compared to (the other other-worldly players in the league right now)

Duncan, Kobe has more talent

Lebron, Kobe has more talent

Garnett, Kobe has more talent

Wade, Kobe has more talent

Mcgrady, Kobe gives more effort

Shaq, Kobe gives more effort

Dirk, Kobe has more talent

AI, this is a tough one...AI is about as good at Kobe at everything but not as good a shooter


----------



## xPAGANx (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe for MVP!*

First place of what? Division or conference?

I love it though. Laker/Kobe fans are getting their hopes up. Oh, it's going to be a good year to be a Kobe/Laker hater. I can just feel the impending disapointment for you guys. ****ing Rad!


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Federer said:


> Two things make a great player....talent and effort. Kobe is clearly the most talented player on the league. He also gives a superhuman effort to win on any given night. He's clearly the best basketball player on all nine planets (to put it as Shaq did). He's on the same level as Jordan.
> 
> Compared to (the other other-worldly players in the league right now)
> 
> ...


 :clap: :cheers: 

Who would win in a tennis match, Kobe or Federer? Keep in mind that the umpire is Ditka...


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

haha, fed


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

WRONG!

Federer, Kobe - Kobe has more talent, gives more effort

6-2 6-1


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

The thing I always wondered is if Kobe had stayed in Italy and played soccer, he would have been mad good. He could use his 7 inch height advantage over basically everyone else to header all the corners. Anyways...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Burn said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Federer, Kobe - Kobe has more talent, gives more effort
> 
> 6-2 6-1


30-Love :rofl:


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

damn 26 pages later, kobe scored 62 & beat the mavs himself through 3....damn he's good, but oh well i still don't like kobe. How did josh howard play?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



The Mad Viking said:


> Obviously it is how you use your talents. There have probably been 100 more talented players than either Larry Bird or John Stockton. But probably not 10 better than Bird, and maybe 3 better PGs than Stockton.


Bird and Stockton were very talented, did you ever see either play... if so how could you argue otherwise? Bird could make shots, and take over games the way I've never seen another players do. Stockton could run the break and make passes you wouldn't believe. That's not talent?

I think you're confusing athleticism with talent. 



> Well, I may have over-generalized. But winning in basketball is a team thing.


You can't have your cake and eat it too. If winning is a team thing, and Kobe doesn't get credit when his team wins, then you can't turn around and say he doesn't understand what it takes to win, when the team loses. It can't be his fault when they lose, and him receive no credit when they win.



> Watching Kobe try and fail over and over against Tayshaun Prince in the FINALS made me wonder about the mans brain. Really, he was the 4th best matchup on the floor, but he was determined to do the shooting.


4th best matchup? I wont even entertain that.



> Great players make their teammates better. With a 30 point lead, shooting threes instead of setting up your teammates is selfish and does not make your teammates better. No matter how good you are. Is that hard to comprehend?


It's not hard to comprehend your point. Kobe, although he lead his team to a victory versus one of the best teams in the NBA by scoring 62 points, he played very selfish like and he did not get his teammates involved in the game therefore he is not a great player. That's pretty simple to put into perspective if I first consider you obviously have a bias against Kobe. At which point, I'd say your ignorant comments are blinded by hate. 

YO COMPRENDE!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe for MVP!*



futuristxen said:


> First place of what? Division or conference?
> 
> I love it though. Laker/Kobe fans are getting their hopes up. Oh, it's going to be a good year to be a Kobe/Laker hater. I can just feel the impending disapointment for you guys. ****ing Rad!



Just as Samuel Jackson said to Robert Deniro right before he killed him in the movie Jackie Brown...
I say to you...

"What happened to you Futuristxen, you used to be beautiful!"

I think hating Kobe and the Lakers has brought you down...you used to be beautiful.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Ahh the Kobe critics will be throwing a fit for weeks. How lovely.


----------



## kg_mvp03-04 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

This is off topic but if you were Phil Jackson and Kobe had like 85 pts at the beginning of the 4th but you were blowing the other team out by 30. would you let Kobe stay on to beat the 100 by Wilt or would you pull him out of the game? 

i would let him stay in because 100 is the holy grail and if he were to come that close i think he deserves a shot at it.

As for the 0 assists, it doesn't matter, he was hitting at a high percentage and it was not costing the team in anyway to lose so it should not matter. Kobe was hot like hell so the team was feeding him the ball from playing at my gym you know that you always feed the hot hand till he cools down, but kobe got hotter as the game progressed so it didn't matter that he was not passing this man was outscoring the other team by himself.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

people here care more about stats than winning nice!!!


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Ron Mexico said:


> people here care more about stats than winning nice!!!


You do know that the Lakers err the L.A. Kobe's won the game right? Kobe outscored the Mavs the entire time he was on the floor. Kobe won the game. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Ron Mexico said:


> people here care more about stats than winning nice!!!


typical



Whack Arnolds said:


> You do know that the Lakers err the L.A. Kobe's won the game right? Kobe outscored the Mavs the entire time he was on the floor. Kobe won the game. :cheers: :clap:


I bet Ron Mexico's response to this comment will be, "Well what is the Lakers record" followed by the question, "What did Kobe do in the playoffs last year?"


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

hmmmm. . . didnt lebron play a game a week ago and have 52, while taking 29 shots? Wait, they lost that game! But Kobe shoots 31 times and gets 62 points and wins by 22, but gets criticized. hmmmmmm . . . . . Some people are sippin the haterade


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Ron Mexico said:


> people here care more about stats than winning nice!!!


I'd say 62 point in one game is more impressive, then let's say the Bobcats beating the Bulls last night. In fact, I bet the front of the sports page in Charlotte either had headlined Johnny Damon going to the Yankees or Kobe dropping 62.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



IV said:


> I'd say 62 point in one game is more impressive, then let's say the Bobcats beating the Bulls last night. In fact, I bet the front of the sports page in Charlotte either had headlined Johnny Damon going to the Yankees or Kobe dropping 62.


The NBA page online (Charlotte Observer)

http://www.charlotte.com/mld/charlotte/sports/basketball/


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

thank you


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Sir Patchwork said:


> Ahh the Kobe critics will be throwing a fit for weeks. How lovely.


EXACTLY...

i love when Kobe does this stuff cuz these haters just go nuts and sound more and more out of touch with reality searching for a way to say something negative...


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



shobe42 said:


> EXACTLY...
> 
> i love when Kobe does this stuff cuz these haters just go nuts and sound more and more out of touch with reality searching for a way to say something negative...


True, if the Kobe haters would just believe......


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

 I was talking to the people who were criticizing Kobe for having 0 assists (what does assists matter if they were blowing them out).......... kobe stans


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

oh the drama


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

kobe warming up for the christmas game. he will step it up against the heat.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I always believe Kobe is the best scorer in the league despite I hate him. And Kobe fans have all reasons to celebrate this unbelievable game. Anyone who talks negative about Kobe's performance in this game is just pathetic and should seek psychological help.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

I just want to say I watched Jordan put 63 on the Celtics, and he did not appear to hog the ball - and he **** sure didn't thump his chest afterword.

There is a reason no one wanted to pass the ball to Kobe when he came into the league, and no matter what he displays in the way of talent (he has a lot), he is greatly lacking in character. Don't take it from me, take it from the greats in the game who saw it. 

I stayed up real late to see him get 80, or whatever...I'm a fan of the game and would appreciate that if it happened, but the dude isn't Jordan. I keep comparing him to Mike because of his ability, but he's obviously all about "me".


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> I just want to say I watched Jordan put 63 on the Celtics, and he did not appear to hog the ball - and he **** sure didn't thump his chest afterword.


haha. I scored 27 points in my high school game yesterday and thumped my chest. Im not really sure what you were tryig to say with this post


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Now his accomplishment is being criticized because he doesn't equal Jordan. Keep em coming.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Blink4 said:


> haha. I scored 27 points in my high school game yesterday and thumped my chest. Im not really sure what you were tryig to say with this post


I'm saying even if you haven't done it before - act like you have.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Blink4 said:


> haha. I scored 27 points in my high school game yesterday and thumped my chest. Im not really sure what you were tryig to say with this post


i think he lives in a fantasy world. air was a legendary ballhog. read some books about MJ, and you'll find out he used to read the statsheets after most games and check over his numbers.


----------



## notting_hill (Dec 18, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

just unbelievable and deserve appreciation and respect...


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> I just want to say I watched Jordan put 63 on the Celtics, and he did not appear to hog the ball - and he **** sure didn't thump his chest afterword.


You'd probably hate on Kobe if he smiled after having a night like that.


----------



## Federer (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

People are complaining that Kobe thumped his chest....c'mon...he only did it cuz king kong's in the theaters right now...you forget he plays in hollywood


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 7, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> I just want to say I watched Jordan put 63 on the Celtics, and he did not appear to hog the ball - and he **** sure didn't thump his chest afterword.


It would've been kind of foolish for MJ to do that that after Bulls lost the game. Anyways great game by Kobe.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

What's the big deal about thumping your chest?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Federer said:


> People are complaining that Kobe thumped his chest....c'mon...he only did it cuz king kong's in the theaters right now...you forget he plays in hollywood


If he used both hands like KK it would have been funny. Seriously, I would have laughed with him on that; it was the "gangsta" thumping that accelerated my opinion. 

Childish. Even if Jordan checked his numbers, he didn't act like a little boy in public.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



supermati said:


> What's the big deal about thumping your chest?


There isn't anything wrong with it, but Kobe did it so that's a problem. I remember when Kobe was spending time with that little boy after Hurrican Katrina people were saying, "He's doing that for ratings." It's sad, but Kobe will never be able to do right in some people's eyes.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Man I'm tired of everyone kicking Kobe in the sac. If you don't like the guy just leave him alone. He dropped 62 on a team last night that's pretty awesome.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Woah, let the guy thump his chest if he wants...
Anyway, he does lots of NBA cares type of things alone, and no one notices


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Who give a rats *** if he thumped his chest! :curse: 
No one gets on Shaq when he looks at his hand if he makes a lefthanded layup. 
No one gets on Kmart when he pulls on his jersey after a dunk. 
No one gets on Darius Miles when he does that stupid forehead tap after a dunk. 
No one got on Jordan when he did the fist pumps. 

The man dropped *62* on the Dallas Mavericks. He deserves to give himslef a little credit. Haters are rediculous!


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> 35 points 19 assist lets see kobe beat that. everyone knows you can score a bucket if your selfish and drive to the bucket, it's amazing when your so unselfish you can feed shots to other players have faith in your other players to get the job done.


beat what? theres no beating this or beating that

kobes a scorer aka a shooting guard he doesnt bring up the ball and look for a guy like richard hamilton coming off screens ok? he wont get those easy assist billup does and plus theres no point for him to do that

its not about being selfish or unselfish its about doing what theyre asked to do. its simple

billup passes

kobe shoots

end of this lame topic


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

He OUTSCORED Dallas, it was Kobe-62 vs Dallas-61 by the end of the 3rd(he didn't play the 4th)


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> kflo said:
> 
> 
> > see - here's where you are confused. a true good baller does what it takes to win - takes advantage of what's available.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Didn't wanna make a new thread abt this, but KOBE's gonna be on PTI in a few minutes. Switch to ESPN.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Id like to see Billups could get 19 assists playing with Kobes squad in Kobes system.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



bray1967 said:


> it was the "gangsta" thumping that accelerated my opinion.


*Keep your comments focused on Kobe.*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



shobe42 said:


> *Deleted*


Man, you're good. :clap:


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



shobe42 said:


> *Deleted*


Well I don't know about that. There's an equal amount of racist people up north as there is down south. Coming from someone who calls the south home! How dare you sir!


----------



## Pistons_Idol (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



dannyM said:


> Pistons_Idol said:
> 
> 
> > do you even watch the actual basketball game? i think you just read stats.
> ...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Rickbarry said:


> Well I don't know about that. There's an equal amount of racist people up north as there is down south. Coming from someone who calls the south home! How dare you sir!


yea but it looks like i was right


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

35 points and 19 dimes is MUCH more impressive. With all the ballhoggers who don't pass in these days, it's hard to find someone that will score and pass as opposed to someone who just jacks shots up. Chauncy also didn't call phantom calls for him like Kobe did against the Mavs, seemed like u hit the ball and your called for a foul, and if you get calls like that, it's not that impressive to drop a ****load of points. What Chauncy did is much more amazing, to be able to pass AND score. No matter the case, if you never pass and get phantom calls your way, points aren't that impressive as when you pass and get everyone else involved, and to add to that, you score 25+ yourself!


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Wow this a GOAT thread which BLEW UP overnight!!! 

Great performance by Kobe! I just witnessed history in the making last night. He's just priming himself up for the Xmas game


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Pistons_Idol said:


> dannyM said:
> 
> 
> > easy assist if their easy how come kobe has none,sorry but i saw the game on direct tb pass and their was several times his teamates were jumping with their hands up they had open shots and kobe saw them and said p iss on them and went to the hoop and he would get fouls called on the mavricks.. we can argue about this all day but the fact remains 62 no assist a player on the lakers only got 6 pts yet even he had 5 asist just because your a shooting guard doesn't mean you dont make assist to your players thats what playing as a team is. do you think everyone else is out there to sit on their a s ses??give me a break quit using excuses hes a shooting guard but yyou see a open teramate you give them the freaking ball dont pass them up and head to the hoop to rack points up so you look good.25 points off foul shots so technically he didn't shoot 62 points he got bailed out.
> ...


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Pistons Idol, when was this 35 pt, 19 assist game that you are speaking of? Because by looking at Chauncey's records, he didn't seem to have one....


LOL, Billups never even had a 35 point 19 assist game, not unless you take his two career highs in points and assists (which are more than 3 years apart) and put them together.

Please do not attack other posters. Thank you.

- *Premier*


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Anybody watch the interviews on ESPN? For those of you saying he was statpadding, etc, he said clearly he was playing for the win. He also said he didn't really have an interest going for individual achievements (and that that's for tennis or golf), but was more focused on making the team better.

So to those of you screaming that he was so selfish last night, shut up and give the man props. He played a hell of a game (or at least 3/4 of a game).


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



Drewbs said:


> Pistons Idol, when was this 35 pt, 19 assist game that you are speaking of? Because by looking at Chauncey's records, he didn't seem to have one....
> 
> 
> LOL, Billups never even had a 35 point 19 assist game, not unless you take his two career highs in points and assists (which are more than 3 years apart) and put them together.
> ...


:laugh::laugh: Chauncey has never had a 35 point 19 assists game, hes just making it up.

Since we're going by career highs, I'll take Kobes 62 points 15 assists over Chaunceys 35 points 19 assists.


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Everyone needs to chill. Just appreciate the incredible display Kobe put on and give the man his credit.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

i was trying to remember the 35 pt 19 ast game so thx for clearing that up....anyway what is the point of this thread, you dont need to rag on kobe to be able to praise the year that chauncey is having


----------



## Adol (Nov 25, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Jesus Christ people...Stop trying to belittle Kobe's accomplishment. That game was amazing. Try to just appreciate what he did, as a basketball fan.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



HallOfFamer said:


> :laugh::laugh: Chauncey has never had a 35 point 19 assists game, hes just making it up. I honestly think this dude doesnt believe what he says, he's just trolling the boards. No way in hell is this guy 24 years old like he claims he is.
> 
> Since we're going by career highs, I'll take Kobes 62 points 15 assists over Chaunceys 35 points 19 assists.


Well, if we are going into delusional theories, "Who deserves more prasin":

- A SF scoring 45, 20rbds and 9 blocks (no assists);
- A PG scoring 20, 20 rbds and 10 steals (9 Tos);
- A C with 50, 4 rbds, 9 steals and 8-9 in 3pointers;
- A SG with 40pts, 10 steals, 1 assist, 2 rbds and 0 Tos?
- A PF with 10pts, 11 blks, 10 assists and 10 steals (10 Tos)?


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



kflo said:


> simple question - did kobe help his team win last night? did what he did on the court contribute to his team winning by a large margin? yes or no?


still waiting for an answer to this simple question.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



kflo said:


> still waiting for an answer to this simple question.


Si senior


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

It depends on what position the player plays, and if the team wins. Get over it. Kobe had a great game.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

Garbage thread merged.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

This thread has now reached LEGENDARY status. Wow!

Pistons_Idol has also cemented his "legacy", well done.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

I just love how Pistons_Idol is comparing a game that never took place to one that did.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

This is the longest thread in existence! :biggrin:


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



HallOfFamer said:


> :laugh::laugh: Chauncey has never had a 35 point 19 assists game, hes just making it up. I honestly think this dude doesnt believe what he says, he's just trolling the boards. No way in hell is this guy 24 years old like he claims he is.
> 
> Since we're going by career highs, I'll take Kobes 62 points 15 assists over Chaunceys 35 points 19 assists.


 LMAO


----------



## air_nitta (Sep 7, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

I just wanted to say hi and be a part of an incredibly large thread. And by the way, great performance Kobe.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

I went back and thought about it, and I realised how Mitch's starting to waste Kobe's prime talents. If he'd actually developed some young talents and got lucky in free agency.. :no:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LMAO i really thought billup had that kind of game

piston_idol youre one hell of a story teller


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



CubanLaker said:


> This is the longest thread in existence! :biggrin:


uhhh not even close.....http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19938&page=1&pp=15


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



KobeBryant08 said:


> uhhh not even close.....http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=19938&page=1&pp=15


....wow......that is a hell of a thread


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

no doubt!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Kobe for MVP!*

One thing is painfully obvious to me reading this...

People don't realize that Kobe is NOT playing in the backcourt this year. He is NOT a shooting guard (offensively).

Lamar and Smush start there and Sasha, Walton and Profit are the backups.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

From now on, NBA should have all Lakers-Mavs game on national television.

I didn't get to see the game but damn in those highlights, it was like Kobe was toying with Mavs.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Lynx said:


> From now on, NBA should have all Lakers-Mavs game on national television.
> 
> I didn't get to see the game but damn in those highlights, it was like Kobe was toying with Mavs.


yeah, but he not assted his teamate and no make them gooder.

LOL. :rofl:


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

no matter how you look at it, 62 points in 3 quarters is flat out ridiculous.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

Lets do the math and calculate how much would he have if he played the 4th...
Well in a 3 second calculation, he averaging something like 20.5 per quarter, add that to a so called 4th quarter(Wich is 62+20.5), the result is 82.5
So bottom line, Kobe woulda' finish with 82/83 points.
Prove me wrong as I made this in 3 seconds, hehe


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

supermati said:


> Lets do the math and calculate how much would he have if he played the 4th...
> Well in a 3 second calculation, he averaging something like 20.5 per quarter, add that to a so called 4th quarter(Wich is 62+20.5), the result is 82.5
> So bottom line, Kobe woulda' finish with 82/83 points.
> Prove me wrong as I made this in 3 seconds, hehe


Your numbers are skewed by the fact that he had a 30 point 3rd quarter. 

It would have been interesting to see what the Mavs would have done had he played the 4th. They were already getting really upset.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Your numbers are skewed by the fact that he had a 30 point 3rd quarter.
> 
> It would have been interesting to see what the Mavs would have done had he played the 4th. They were already getting really upset.


His numbers are not skewed! Where did you learn math? He averaged 20.5pts/qtr.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Your numbers are skewed by the fact that he had a 30 point 3rd quarter.
> 
> It would have been interesting to see what the Mavs would have done had he played the 4th. They were already getting really upset.


what the mavs would have done??? it would have been interesting to see what Kobe had done... 75, 80, 85??? who knows... 

they could keep knocking him around as much as they want but bottom line is Kobes a cool cat you cant shake him... throw a arm around his kneck and he drops 30 on you in 12 minutes


----------



## M0J0 (Apr 2, 2003)

> If you have to ask if one of the most spectacular individual performances in NBA history was good or bad, either you're overcomplicating things, you're an incorrigible cynic or you're talking about Kobe Bryant. Or all of the above.
> 
> It is Kobe Bryant's peculiar lot in life that whatever he does, there's going to be somebody ripping him for it.


http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3331640


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

madskillz1_99 said:


> His numbers are not skewed! Where did you learn math? He averaged 20.5pts/qtr.


Where did you learn math? The last time I checked, 62 divided by 3 is 20 2/3, not 20.5. Before you jump on someone else, at least get your own "facts" straight.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

M0J0 said:


> http://www.dailynews.com/sports/ci_3331640


Haha! You guys got called out for being "incorrigible cynics."

Seriously I'm not even a big Kobe fan, but to diss someone for that is just as mind blowing as his performance.

He only shot 31 times and got double the points off that. He would be a fool and playing bad basketball NOT to keep shooting.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

He wouldn't have gotten another twenty points in the fourth. I think it would probably end up being a 12-15 point quarter at the most. Kobe had 15 in the first, seventeen in the second, and thirty in the third. Any average you do leaves out the huge gap between the first two quarters and the third quarter. I personally think that if he would have gone in, he would have gotten the Laker record (71), and then sat down for the rest of the game.

Of course, given that it's Kobe on a roll, I'm not sure what would have happened or how many points he would have scored...


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

I checked my crystal ball and it said that he would have gotten layed out hard by one, maybe two Mavs players and would have never scored another point in his entire life. He would instead be enjoying all of his meals in puree form sucked up thru a straw while being visited by a laughing and pointing Wilt Chamberlain in his dreams.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



HallOfFamer said:


> :laugh::laugh: Chauncey has never had a 35 point 19 assists game, hes just making it up.


35 is exagerrated, but Chancey did have 28 and 19 a week or so ago against the Kings. 

Either way that's one hell of a individual performance.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*



qrich1fan said:


> 35 points and 19 dimes is MUCH more impressive.



Funny thing is I don't remember Chancey's 28 and 19 night getting a tenth of the reckognition Kobe's 62 point night has, so how could it be "MUCH more impressive?"


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Who deserves more prasin*

it's arguably more impressive, but only if it's game 7 of the nba finals (see walt frazier, 1970 (36 pts, 19 ast)).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

:nah:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LameR said:


> Where did you learn math? The last time I checked, 62 divided by 3 is 20 2/3, not 20.5. Before you jump on someone else, at least get your own "facts" straight.


Yeah, because I didn't know that. Have you ever heard of rounding off? Or just being casual? Or the fact that 0.5 vs. 0.66 was not the point?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Let me just make a few points to address some of the general "criticism" in this legendary thread.

If a player scores 62 points, chances are his teammates are not gonna have big scoring days. There are only so many points to go around!! Say the team scores 100, that only leaves 38 points for the rest of the team. So pointing to the fact that no other Laker was in double digits is just useless. How many Spurs do you think were in double digits when Robinson scored 71? 

Given the above, do you people think that there is any situation when it would be "OK" for a player to score 62 points?

Assists are overrated. The point of the game is to score more points than the other team. Kobe did that, by himself! 

Why do you think that one game will ruin the whole year? Like I said, is it EVER "OK" for a player to score 62 points? Or will it always result in the team falling apart? I was under the impression that something like this could actually be a boost to the team. 

Have any of you people running your mouths actually been watching the Lakers this year? Kobe has been a brilliant teammate. 

bah! i've wasted too much time already....


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

When David Robinson scored 71, closest player on his team to scoring double digits was Dennis Rodman and he had 8.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

IV said:


> When David Robinson scored 71, closest player on his team to scoring double digits was Dennis Rodman and he had 8.


Hmmm.... very interesting. I guess Robinson was not a team player, he didn't get his guys involved.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Kobe's my hero! 

Good job to Kobe who deserves all the praise in the world. This thread has brought out all the Kobe haters and they are a maniacal bunch. Pistons_Idol has gone crazy with his Chauncey Billup talk.Not needed. -SJax


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

even shaq said the performance was impressive.. and hes the biggest kobe-hater of all time... but u guys cant accept the fact that he did an amazing feat.

I feel bad for the haters


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Teezy said:


> even shaq said the performance was impressive.. and hes the biggest kobe-hater of all time... but u guys cant accept the fact that he did an amazing feat.
> 
> I feel bad for the haters


ditto man, its pretty sad.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

I think this thread needs to stop it's just becoming unhealthy.


To all the haters just deal with it!!! 
Kobe had a great game, everybody deserves one, once in their career so stop the hating.


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

Never would of scored it on Ruben Patterson :laugh:


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

Five... Hun... Dred... replies...

Wow. You people are just nuts.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IV said:


> When David Robinson scored 71, closest player on his team to scoring double digits was Dennis Rodman and he had 8.



When David Robinson scored 71 he got 5 assists and 14 rebounds.

Even when Robinson was trying to only score, in a complete farce of a basketball game, even then he wasn't capable of being as selfish as Kobe. He still fluked into 5 assists.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

Good lord some of you haters are PATHETIC. I am the furthest thing from a Kobe fan and/or supporter (I have people to back me up on that), but he scored 62 points in 33 minutes and they WON and you're still critical towards him? What Kobe did was flat out amazing and perhaps a once in a lifetime performance. Who gives a crap if he didn't have any assists as long as they won? I'm sure his teammates could care less. 62 points in 3 quarters, yeah that's pretty much most likely never going to happen again.

Sad thing is if this was LeBron, Iverson, or T-Mac, most of you wouldn't have a problem with it, EVEN IF neither of them had at least one assist.

This is one of the most pathetic threads I have ever read and you haters should be ashamed to call yourself basketball fans. Are you jealous of Kobe because none of you could score 62 points against a middle school team or something? I can't fathom why anyone would be critical of a guy who did something as amazing as he did considering they WON the game against a top five team in the league.

Get a life.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I have now posted in this thread, woohoo!

If anyone will ever notice this: T-Mac > Kobe


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> When David Robinson scored 71 he got 5 assists and 14 rebounds.
> 
> Even when Robinson was trying to only score, in a complete farce of a basketball game, even then he wasn't capable of being as selfish as Kobe. He still fluked into 5 assists.


You really do believe that. That's funny.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 23, 2005)

Wow some people on this board are really harsh on Kobe.

The guy scored 62 points in three quarters. That's one of the most impressive offensive performances ever! 

Yes the guy had 0 assists and he did force some shots like those ridiculous 30 feet three pointers but hey thats patented Kobe.

Anyways, much of the criticism on this thread reminds the criticisms Jordan got when he scored 64 points, taking 49 shots and only had 1 assist against Orlando (a .500 team) in 1993 and the Bulls LOST.

At least Kobe scored 62 points taking 31 shots against arguably a top three team in the West and the Lakers WON. 

The guy outscored one of the best offensive teams in the NBA after three quarters. Incredible.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

What Kobe did was amazing.

He shot above 50%..... 62 points in 3 quarters.

Ignore the haters. If Kobe is shooting above 50%, Id keep letting him shoot too. The haters here just hate knowing Kobe put up one of the more impressive scoring feats the NBA has witnessed. Gauranteed if it was T-Mac or someone else, they'd be riding his nuts like Santa on a sled.......

They'll get over it. In some cases (like a certain Suns fan), its extreme hatrid. Kobe could pour in 100 points, grab 50 rebounds, have 20 assists, lead his team to a 160-60 victory and would complain about the one turnover Kobe had.

Yet when Kobe was possibly heading to Phx, he didn't seem to mind Kobe all that much. Funny.

Homers, I can deal with. Haters, I can kind of deal with. But ignorant haters just annoy me. I'll let anyone infer from that what they want.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Gilgamesh said:


> Wow some people on this board are really harsh on Kobe.
> 
> The guy scored 62 points in three quarters. That's one of the most impressive offensive performances ever!
> 
> ...


Very interesting...


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

^ Not really. Kobe has a much better outside shot now than Jordan did back in '93. Not too surprising it took Jordan more shots to reach the 60 point barrier.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

In...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Vintage said:


> ^ Not really. Kobe has a much better outside shot now than Jordan did back in '93. Not too surprising it took Jordan more shots to reach the 60 point barrier.


Interesting is the 1 assist.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Interesting is the 1 assist.



That too.


Kobe had a heckuva game. The haters can hate all they want. Doesn't change what Kobe did.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^Top 5 player in the L. `nuff said.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> When David Robinson scored 71 he got 5 assists and 14 rebounds.
> 
> Even when Robinson was trying to only score, in a complete farce of a basketball game, even then he wasn't capable of being as selfish as Kobe. He still fluked into 5 assists.


How is scoring 62 selfish? You want Kobe to be selfish if he is hitting all those shots.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Very interesting...


Yeah, even at his most selfish, Jordan still got 1 assist.

I don't know why you Kobe fans are taking it so hard. It's something of an achievement to score so many without getting even one assist. Truly unique it seems in the annnals of NBA history. Kobe has truly done something that apparently nobody else has or will ever do.

I wonder what the previous record for most points without an assist was?


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Jordan had 0 assists in only 5 games HIS ENTIRE CAREER.

Not counting Kobe's first two seasons when he came off the bench, Kobe already has 9 games where he's had 0 assists during starters minutes. roffles

Kobe's other legendary games against the Mavs:
4/18/00: 7/20 FG, 16 points
2/20/01: 5/16 FG, 19 points
12/05/01: 9/23 FG, 19 points
2/3/02: 11/25 FG, 24 points
3/17/02: 5/14 FG, 14 points
3/19/02: 4/18 FG, 12 points
11/19/02: 7/21 FG, 16 points
4/3/03: 7/21 FG, 19 points
4/8/03: 4/16 FG, 14 points
12/12/03: 4/18 FG, 15 points


lol...it's about time he did something good against them.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, even at his most selfish, Jordan still got 1 assist.
> 
> I don't know why you Kobe fans are taking it so hard. It's something of an achievement to score so many without getting even one assist. Truly unique it seems in the annnals of NBA history. Kobe has truly done something that apparently nobody else has or will ever do.
> 
> I wonder what the previous record for most points without an assist was?


At least you can admit you're irrational towards him... some of the other posters here really believe what they write.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ST said:


> Dang, people are not getting the point.
> 
> These are *PROFESSIONAL SPORTS*. In the NBA, that would mean athletes are paid to be professional basketball players .There are two things to remember about professional sports. First, athletes are paid to be professionals, which basically means, they have to fulfilll their jobs to the utmost. What does it mean to be a professional basketball player? You have to compete and by competing, more often than not, it would lead to winning. Winning a game basically boils to the fact that at the end of the game one team has scored more points than the other, prevented the other team from outscoring them or a combination of both. Why is it so important for teams to play "the right way"? It has been coaching paradigm that this approach would give them the best chances of winning. However, like a hand of cards, you win with what you have. Some teams have players more suited to playing "the right way". Teams like Detroit and the Spurs come to mind. That's why they're at the top of the standings. But how about the other teams who don't have that defensive capability, not out of any deficiency of attitude on their part but simply their skills, their strengths are not suited to playing "the right way". Prime example is the Suns last season. They didn't have the personnel to be a superior defensive team but what they had were a bunch of thoroughbreds who could run teams out of the gym. So instead of slowing the game down as pseudo-indicative of good defense, they fastforward the action, just giving the basket instead of fouling, leaking out on breaks with 4-man and 5-man transitions. Again, you win with the hand you're dealt.
> 
> ...


And we're done.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Jordan had 0 assists in only 5 games HIS ENTIRE CAREER.
> 
> Not counting Kobe's first two seasons when he came off the bench, Kobe already has 9 games where he's had 0 assists during starters minutes. roffles
> 
> ...


:hurl:

You actually spent time digging up these Old *** games?!?! Yet strangely you omitted his 43 points earlier this season and his 26 point 4th qtr against them. You have games from 2000 up there!! 

What is the point!??!

The hate is really stretching here............


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

why? why is thread 35 pages long!!


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, even at his most selfish, Jordan still got 1 assist.


:laugh: That is so trivial.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> :hurl:
> 
> You actually spent time digging up these Old *** games?!?! Yet strangely you omitted his 43 points earlier this season and his 26 point 4th qtr against them. You have games from 2000 up there!!
> 
> ...


Saw these facts posted on the NBA board in GameFAQs. So Kobe's had a few good games compared to a crapload of crap games against the Mavs. Way to go, Kobe! You're GOD!


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Saw these facts posted on the NBA board in GameFAQs. So Kobe's had a few good games compared to a crapload of crap games against the Mavs. Way to go, Kobe! You're GOD!


:hurl:

What do his past games against the Mavs have to do with ANYTHING!!?!? It's like you're saying he was due for a 62 point game in 3 quarters because 4 years ago he had some games where he only scored 20 or so points!?!!

I feel like i'm talking to 14 year olds here, and I probably am....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

GTA Addict said:


> Saw these facts posted on the NBA board in GameFAQs. So Kobe's had a few good games compared to a crapload of crap games against the Mavs. Way to go, Kobe! You're GOD!



<strike>Are you really that stupid?</strike>

No one is claiming him to be a God. This thread is about his 62 point performance. He did it in 3 Quarters. Thats impressive and goes down as one of the best scoring feats of all time. No one complains about TMac when he shots 30 times, no one says anything about Iverson when he does....yet when Kobe does (and HITS ABOVE 50% OF THE SHOTS), we get flooded about Kobe being a ball hog.

If you fail to see this for what it is; a great scoring feat, thats your perogative. Had [insert your favorite player here] done it, you'd be all over his nuts. But the fact is, you hate Kobe for some reason, and by God, must criticize him every chance you get.

Sad.

I am not a Laker fan. I am not a Kobe fan. I am a Bulls fan. Not even MJ scored 62 points in three quarters. Not even MJ when he broke 60, did so on 30 shots.

Kobe had an excellent performance and was one of the main reasons the Lakers won.

Get over it. Deal with it. And be done with it.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> :hurl:
> 
> What do his past games against the Mavs have to do with ANYTHING!!?!? It's like you're saying he was due for a 62 point game in 3 quarters because 4 years ago he had some games where he only scored 20 or so points!?!!
> 
> I feel like i'm talking to 14 year olds here, and I probably am....


62 was a great performance, no doubt. I'm only putting some perspective on it. He's been consistently owned by the Mavs throughout his career. Yet this season he has a couple good games and Laker fans are acting like this proves he's one of the greatest offensive forces in the history of the game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> 62 was a great performance, no doubt. I'm only putting some perspective on it. He's been consistently owned by the Mavs throughout his career. Yet this season he has a couple good games and Laker fans are acting like this proves he's one of the greatest offensive forces in the history of the game.


:hurl:

he has been consistently owned by the Mavs?! 

You are getting so far off track here that it's just getting silly. Please stop.... for your own sake.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

GTA Addict said:


> 62 was a great performance, no doubt. I'm only putting some perspective on it. He's been consistently owned by the Mavs throughout his career. Yet this season he has a couple good games and Laker fans are acting like this proves he's one of the greatest offensive forces in the history of the game.



Title of thread: Kobe: 62 points in Three Quarters.


Just thought I'd refresh your memory.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Lol Ok apparently the facts are hurting some people here, sorry.

Kobe had a great game.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Lol Ok apparently the facts are hurting some people here, sorry.
> 
> Kobe had a great game.


No no. You don't just squirm out like that. 

You're running your mouth, you get called out, and then instead of answering anyone you try to weasel out by making a "joke". That's a ***** move. Not surprising.......

*I know you can be pretty rabid in your Kobe defenses, but you know better than that.*


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

GTA Addict said:


> Lol Ok apparently the facts are hurting some people here, sorry.
> 
> Kobe had a great game.



The facts?

Like Kobe scoring 62 points in 3 quarters and shooting above 50%?

Them facts?


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

> He's been consistently owned by the Mavs throughout his career.


were you born yesterday? if not, you'd remember the time that kobe pretty much singlehandedly led the lakers from 30 down in the 4th quarter to beat the mavericks a few years ago. the second biggest comeback in nba history i believe.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Ok, I admit I went a bit off topic, and I'll stop. It's just sickening seeing people say this game proves Kobe is the undisputed best player in the league.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Ok, I admit I went a bit off topic, and I'll stop. It's just sickening seeing people say this game proves Kobe is the undisputed best player in the league.


NOBODY said that. 

Don't make stuff up.

<strike>You're a punk, you're getting punked, and now you are backtracking. Pathetic.</strike>

*Easy, tiger.*


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

GTA Addict said:


> Ok, I admit I went a bit off topic, and I'll stop. It's just sickening seeing people say this game proves Kobe is the undisputed best player in the league.


It further proves Kobe is one of the best players in the league and one of the more prolific scorers in the league too.

But anyone with a clue already knew that.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

nobody will ever be truly "undisputed". not even wesley snipes.


----------



## larry89 (Dec 18, 2005)

Why can't you guys just appreciate an amazing feat, instead many people just turn it into something else and argue about something that doesn't matter to them...


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> NOBODY said that.
> 
> Don't make stuff up.





Sith said:


> i hope after this game, people will finally realize that kobe is the best player right now in the NBA. no 1A or 1B, he's the undisputed no.1 player in the NBA right now.


then in response to Sith's post:



One on One said:


> I second that.





KobeBryant08 said:


> i bow to u


Right on the first page of this thread. But if it makes you feel better to continue to personally attack me, go right ahead.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> then in response to Sith's post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough. A few people may have said that. 

Still doesn't change the fact that you embarassed yourself in this thread.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

:laugh: I merely brought more facts into the discussion.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

Water is composed of 2 hydrogen and one oxygen molecules.


I brought more facts into the discussion now, too.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> :laugh: I merely brought more facts into the discussion.


Pretty irrelevant facts. 

Dude, just let it go now. You lose. 

I just wish I had the time to dissect every Kobe hater like yourself. When you get down to the core, there is just not much there....


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> Pretty irrelevant facts.
> 
> Dude, just let it go now. You lose.
> 
> I just wish I had the time to dissect every Kobe hater like yourself. When you get down to the core, there is just not much there....



....if anything at all.....


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

Hmm, Kobe seems to have 7 assists in the third quarter. Anything for the haters to say?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

LameR said:


> Hmm, Kobe seems to have 7 assists in the third quarter. Anything for the haters to say?



Yeah, where were all you guys when Kobe was playing those atrocious games earlier this year?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

LameR said:


> Hmm, Kobe seems to have 7 assists in the third quarter. Anything for the haters to say?


He's just trying to pad his assist stats.

Also, he is shooting 3-9, i.e. 33%, perhaps he knows that his shot is off, and being the selfish guy that he is, he doesn't wanna shoot too much because he doesn't want his FG% to take too much of a hit.

Also, he only has 2 rebounds. 

Also, he is probably selfishly saving his energy for the Xmas game.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> He's just trying to pad his assist stats.
> 
> Also, he is shooting 3-9, i.e. 33%, perhaps he knows that his shot is off, and being the selfish guy that he is, he doesn't wanna shoot too much because he doesn't want his FG% to take too much of a hit.
> 
> ...


The sad part about this post is someone will actually agree.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

GTA Addict said:


> Jordan had 0 assists in only 5 games HIS ENTIRE CAREER.
> 
> Not counting Kobe's first two seasons when he came off the bench, Kobe already has 9 games where he's had 0 assists during starters minutes. roffles
> 
> ...


You should stick to those boards then, because honestly, you make Ballscientist look like a genius right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

madskillz1_99 said:


> He's just trying to pad his assist stats.


 :cheers:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Saw these facts posted on the NBA board in GameFAQs.


Okay, that's it. Close this thread. We're done.


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

Yikes, more personal attacks.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

GTA Addict said:


> Yikes, more personal attacks.



Hmmm.... and they all seem to be aimed at you. does that tell you something?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> Yeah, where were all you guys when Kobe was playing those atrocious games earlier this year?


 Criticizing him. If you ventured over to the Lakers board, you would have noticed it.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Criticizing him. If you ventured over to the Lakers board, you would have noticed it.



It's all good. I just think it is funny how one big (ok, huge) game and now the Kobe fanboys are out in full force on the general board and playing that big ol' "everyone hates Kobe" violin.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

JNice said:


> It's all good. I just think it is funny how one big (ok, huge) game and now the Kobe fanboys are out in full force on the general board and playing that big ol' "everyone hates Kobe" violin.


KObe with 21 pts 9 asts. All Laker starters in double figures and he still gets hate? :raised_ey


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

CubanLaker said:


> KObe with 21 pts 9 asts. All Laker starters in double figures and he still gets hate? :raised_ey



Eh.. the way Orlando is playing right now and with Dwight going out 2 mins into the game, Kobe should have scored 90.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



wadeshaqeddie said:


> thats why im saying that the style of play he played with tonight isnt a good sign for the lakers. The lakers win when kobe passes the ball as the latest lakers stretch shows, so he doesnt need to shot 35 times a game to win a game, and when he shoots 30 times and misses, it hurts the team.


Sure wasnt a good sign.. He jacked up 16 shots and had 9 assists tonight.. Lakers won big.. I know what your saying but that was just one game the other night.. Hes turned it around somewhat despite what some people think.. 

Christmas he may have a chance to go off for 30 shots and burn the Heat though..


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*

Yup.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Whack Arnolds said:


> Yup.


mmm hmmm.....


----------



## Dirk_Diggler (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



madskillz1_99 said:


> mmm hmmm.....


LMAO at lame attemt to keep kobe thread going


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Dirk_Diggler said:


> LMAO at lame attemt to keep kobe thread going


LMAO @ the guy who doesn't get a _King of The Hill_ reference. I didn't try to keep the thread going, my post came two minutes after the preceding one.

Please do not edit anything after it has already been edite by a moderator. This has been site policy since the inception of these messageboards.

- *Premier*


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

i agree that this thread should be closed... its gotten stupid with the attacks on Kobe... 

i found it funny tho today how stu lantz was talking bout how some negative **** about Kobe came out after his great performance and how he is the only player in the L with these types of detractors...

*Maybe you didn't get the memo, but attacking an NBA player - even based on the fact that the poster "just doesn't like the guy" - is within the ground rules of the site. 

Personally attacking the poster him/herself, as opposed to his/her argument is against the rules.

If you've noticed, I haven't had to edit GTA Addict yet. I know Laker homers would love nothing better for this thread to get closed, but it's going to stay open. 

(How's that for "the mod's Laker bias," Dynasty_Raider? )

If posters continue to attack each other, those posts will get deleted and the posters will be punished accordingly. Attacking a poster's argument is fine - it's even encouraged - but attacking other posters' intelligence and the like is going to stop.*


----------



## 4BiddenKnight (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Brian34Cook said:


> Christmas he may have a chance to go off for 30 shots and burn the Heat though..


I'm hoping Kobe forgets what day it is and forgets which opponent he plays against, because that might just ruin his attempt to grabbing another big night point wise. He might force more shots up and he might even try to go at Shaq everytime he drives.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

JNice said:


> Eh.. the way Orlando is playing right now and with Dwight going out 2 mins into the game, Kobe should have scored 90.


oh so now he's not scoring enough points for you?

make up your mind...do you want him to score or not!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

ha... i feel like i got in trouble back in elementary school or something again...

i think a thread that has become like this is embarassingfor the board.. us "Laker Homers" i dont think care if a thread about one of the best performances in the last 10? 15? years really care if it stays open...

i just feel a thread where one poster makes up a game somebody played to compare to Kobes game and another guy starts going off about bad games in the past Kobe has had to discredit this one (we're sposed to stay on topic right) is a waste on this board...

but im not a mod so im sorry for my opinoin


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, even at his most selfish, Jordan still got 1 assist.
> 
> I don't know why you Kobe fans are taking it so hard. It's something of an achievement to score so many without getting even one assist. Truly unique it seems in the annnals of NBA history. Kobe has truly done something that apparently nobody else has or will ever do.
> 
> I wonder what the previous record for most points without an assist was?


http://www.databasebasketball.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1996&b=19961106&tm=MIA

Michael Jordan: 50 points on 33 shots, zero assists.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

GTA Addict said:


> Jordan had 0 assists in only 5 games HIS ENTIRE CAREER.
> 
> Not counting Kobe's first two seasons when he came off the bench, Kobe already has 9 games where he's had 0 assists during starters minutes. roffles
> 
> ...


Boy, talk about selectively choosing your stats. You missed a 10/22 25 point game in 99-00, 15/28 38 point game in 00-01, 12/20 35 point game in the 00-01, and 10/19 27 point game in 02-03. Not to mention his absolute torching of Dallas last season (36+ ppg 50%+ shooting), and of course his two games this season, where he has combined for 105 points on 33/64 shooting.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

EHL said:


> http://www.databasebasketball.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1996&b=19961106&tm=MIA
> 
> Michael Jordan: 50 points on 33 shots, zero assists.


 :laugh:

and naturally people will pass over this piece of information, or find some way to justify it like "well scottie pippen took 17 shots so na na na na na na"


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Kobe: 62 points in three quarters*



Dirk_Diggler said:


> LMAO at lame attemt to keep kobe thread going


LMAO at you comparing Iversons 53 points in a LOSS to the Hawks vs. Kobes 62 points in a win vs. the Mavs in your other stupid thread.


----------



## eaglewu (Feb 21, 2005)

This is the hottest thread, I'm in.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

EHL said:


> http://www.databasebasketball.com/teams/boxscore.htm?yr=1996&b=19961106&tm=MIA
> 
> Michael Jordan: 50 points on 33 shots, zero assists.



STOP THE PRESSES!!!!

Can someone comment on this please?!!?

Does this now tarnish MJ's legacy and prove that he was selfish and a bad teammate!?!?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

madskillz1_99 said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!!!
> 
> Can someone comment on this please?!!?
> 
> Does this now tarnish MJ's legacy and prove that he was selfish and a bad teammate!?!?


No, because his name is not Kobe Bryant.


----------



## Whack Arnolds (Dec 5, 2005)

Kobe wasn't selfish. Who actually watched a Laker game excited in hopes to see Kobe spread the ball around to mediocre teammates like Brian Cook, or Chris Mihm? HAHAHA. The only time they are enjoyable to watch is when Kobe is kicking all kinds of ***, and going on scoring binges. I rather watch Kobe drop 62 pts in 33 min. and then beat his chest like King Kong, as he is the king of the court. Here iss to King Kobe, the real King of the Court.. May he shake the haters off, and continue to do so for the rest of his life. Its like watching a human video game. Scratch that...I couldn't drop 62 in 3 quarters even on NBA Live. Kobe is truly amazing!!!


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah, even at his most selfish, Jordan still got 1 assist.
> 
> I don't know why you Kobe fans are taking it so hard. It's something of an achievement to score so many without getting even one assist. Truly unique it seems in the annnals of NBA history. Kobe has truly done something that apparently nobody else has or will ever do.
> 
> I wonder what the previous record for most points without an assist was?


 :laugh: Oh, future, you sincerely crack me up!

I though i was the biggets hater around, but you hate for Kobe surpasses even mine for MJ, KG and T-Mac COMBINED!

You own me.

Only you would make a point fomr the difference between a 0 assist game and a 1 assist game (where the non-passer took a zillion shot, with poor percentage, and his team LOST).

Props! :clap:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

madskillz1_99 said:


> STOP THE PRESSES!!!!
> 
> Can someone comment on this please?!!?
> 
> Does this now tarnish MJ's legacy and prove that he was selfish and a bad teammate!?!?


Jordan _was_ selfish and by many accounts a bad teammate.

Anyone trying to tell you otherwise works for Nike.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Rawse said:


> Jordan _was_ selfish and by many accounts a bad teammate.
> 
> Anyone trying to tell you otherwise works for Nike.


....or hates Kobe....


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

EHL said:


> Boy, talk about selectively choosing your stats. You missed a 10/22 25 point game in 99-00, 15/28 38 point game in 00-01, 12/20 35 point game in the 00-01, and 10/19 27 point game in 02-03. Not to mention his absolute torching of Dallas last season (36+ ppg 50%+ shooting), and of course his two games this season, where he has combined for 105 points on 33/64 shooting.


I know. I intentionally posted some interesting stats I saw elsewhere and made a few suggestive comments about them to fire this topic up a bit. I didn't think all hell would break loose with insults ranging from my intelligence to what's at my very "core". At least you refuted my post with substance and without personally attacking me. :clap:


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)




----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

^^he looks stoned in that picture


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Rawse said:


> Jordan _was_ selfish and by many accounts a bad teammate.
> 
> Anyone trying to tell you otherwise works for Nike.


or were his teammates... ask John Paxon he says if it wasnt for MJ he never could have survived in this league


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

shobe42 said:


> or were his teammates... ask John Paxon he says if it wasnt for MJ he never could have survived in this league


Ask Doug Collins, Steve Kerr and Will Perdue while you're at it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Ron Mexico said:


>


GA is the only reasonable Basketbal analyst on ESPN, and here I have to disagree with him. It will be a miracle if Lakers win the first round of the playoffs, let alone making the Western Conference Finals. Heck, I am just holding my breathe to be in the playoff picture.


----------

